# Homesteaders on TV (Wife Swap) *TONIGHT* Post here



## TxCloverAngel (Jun 20, 2005)

ok y'all.... here is the place .

I'll try to pop in during the show too.. but it depends on how many ppl shw up here.

Have fun y'all!!! I'll see ya after the show!!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2006)

Almost down to counting the minutes....


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2006)

Dana, did you see the new logo at the top of the page??


----------



## Cheryl in SD (Apr 22, 2005)

I love the new logo!  Good homesteading picture.

LOL
I will be watching.


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2006)

Hey, wasn't there going to be a live chat? I don't remember where the link was posted.


----------



## rabbitgal (Feb 12, 2005)

We're watching a Little House DVD to get in the groove. 

Dana, bet your website has been getting a lot of traffic lately, huh?


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

50 minutes and counting.


----------



## Sparticle (Nov 1, 2004)

woo hoo my designated recorder has power right now, storms are mostly over.


----------



## moopups (May 12, 2002)

What network and time zone?


----------



## georgiaattitude (Jan 11, 2005)

ABC at 8:00 pm est
Nancy


----------



## holleegee (Mar 3, 2005)

20 minutes and counting!!!!


----------



## rabbitgal (Feb 12, 2005)

ABC 8 PM/7 central


----------



## TxCloverAngel (Jun 20, 2005)

ABC 7pm here in Central TZ
8pm in Eastern


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

ABC 7:00PM Central


----------



## Steve (May 9, 2002)

Wife Swap, MONDAY, OCTOBER 16 (8:00-9:00 p.m., ET) on the ABC Television Network


----------



## LittleRedHen (Apr 26, 2006)

I think i will just have to watch tv tonight for once. I can't wait!


----------



## savinggrace (Oct 27, 2005)

:Bawling: I HATE the Chicago Bears! Booooooo!!!!!!!


----------



## YoungOne (Aug 22, 2006)

:Bawling: I must resist checking this thread as its only 4:50pm here and you all say its starting. :Bawling:


----------



## stars01 (Jun 24, 2006)

going to make popcorn now...phone turned off too

Paula


----------



## Fla Gal (Jul 14, 2003)

ladycat said:


> Hey, wasn't there going to be a live chat? I don't remember where the link was posted.


Yes ladycat, there was supposed to be live chat. This is the link to the chat room. You have to register so hop to it woman! Upper left hand corner, register and become a member.
http://forums.talkcity.com/n/mb/listsf.asp?webtag=tc-Family&nav=start&prettyurl=/tc-Family


----------



## Rowenna7 (Dec 22, 2005)

9 minutes! Wonder if I've got time to make popcorn yet?


----------



## seedspreader (Oct 18, 2004)

Ummmmm, word to the wise... don't type in wifeswap dot com. [blush]


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

As luck would have it, I'm away from home tonight. I'm sitting in a hotel room in St. Cloud, Minn. 

Well, I'm missing my sweetie, she was gone all weekend down to Texas. The upside of being gone is that this here hotel room has a TV with a bazillion channels...so I'm fixin' to watch Wife Swap for the first time ever! We only get two channels at home (CBS and PBS). It's too bad that WIHH won't be able to view this historic event.


----------



## jasper (Aug 28, 2006)

Ok, got my flannels and slippers on. Snugged up with some popcorn and getting ready to watch.


----------



## nduetime (Dec 15, 2005)

4 minutes to Dana! Chores were done early, supper made, vcr ready to roll. Ahhh, life is good...caramel and apples? where is that sauce?


----------



## CraftyDiva (Aug 26, 2003)

ZealYouthGuy said:


> Ummmmm, word to the wise... don't type in wifeswap dot com. [blush]


Well actually it would be ABC.com if your searching for the show.........LOL

You want another shock......... do a search on 
Barbie dolls :doh:


----------



## Hip_Shot_Hanna (Apr 2, 2005)

Hmm.. I registered and went into the chat room, but Fla Gal is the only other person there, and she left.. was hoping to get to keep up with it somehow as I don't have TV. Oh well. :shrug:

Edit = Fla Gal hasn't left.. My mistake!


----------



## comfortablynumb (Nov 18, 2003)

oh... I see the intro and I got a bad feeling about this... lol


----------



## Reptyle (Jul 28, 2005)

comfortablynumb said:


> oh... I see the intro and I got a bad feeling about this... lol


Me too...Glad I wasn't the only one... :nerd:


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

*STOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOPID
BEARS!​*
AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARGH!

Pony!


----------



## tallpaul (Sep 5, 2004)

I love it Dana " a twelve dollar pair of jeans cover my but just as good as the two hundred dollar pair" that and the "throw a towel on the ground and pray" in reference to the thirty thousand dollar meditation room" HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## MeanDean (Apr 16, 2002)

Advertisement break #1:

Dana: 1 - Hollowierd mom: 0

"_next generation of spoiled rotten, self absorbed kids_"

*YEAH!*, now thAT's what I'm talking about.

You go girl!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

this is good....

and sancraft can't get online rigjt now, but wants you to know that her daughter made Dana's aprons.

Angie


----------



## tallpaul (Sep 5, 2004)

rose2005 said:


> The other woman on the other hand ....all I could do was laugh!!!
> 
> Rose


I am laughing too thinkin of what she went through- but she is cute... not sure how useful yet though....


----------



## ChickenMom (Sep 27, 2005)

I LOVE it so far!!! I swear your husband is my husbands twin brother...I didn't know there was another one! LOL


----------



## ZooNana (Feb 25, 2005)

I just KNEW there's be a thread for this YAY!!!

I've had it written on my calendar since you told us.


----------



## tiffnzacsmom (Jan 26, 2006)

Hey Dana, love you already and oh my daughter thinks you are much prettier than the other mom.


----------



## PATRICE IN IL (Mar 25, 2003)

I'm bummed I don't get to see the show today because the DUMB Bears football game is on and they are not going to show it until 1:05 AM Wednesday morning.WAHHHHHHHHH. I was sooooooo looking forward to seeing it today. I'll have to figure out how to set the VCR to tape it Wed morning.
Patrice


----------



## kaeko2003 (Jun 24, 2005)

I loved Dana's remark,"Bless her heart!"


----------



## phantompark (Sep 1, 2003)

It's been preempted by a local show about teen drivers!!!! AAAGGGGHHHHH. 
Wasn't there a place online I could see it after it shows! 
OOHHH not happy.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

that reminded me of Ardie from here.

Angie


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2006)

I can't get the darn chat window to open :Bawling:


----------



## savinggrace (Oct 27, 2005)

I ran over to my sister's house to watch! (5 min away but in Wisconsin!)

I LOVE Grandma! She is so sweet! 

Tina seems like a good sport at least she's trying to help with chores. 

I think you could have a positive influence over those girls. They seem a little mis-led. 

Brooke is Adorable! 

And your boys seem delightful and respectful. 

This is so much fun!


----------



## MeanDean (Apr 16, 2002)

Advertisement break #2:

Dana: 2 - hollywoof mom: 0

Dana "... 'we slaughter our own pigs' (_dinner guests gasp_) ... (_camera aside_) where do they think the meat comes from?"

HM: "hope there's not alot of work to today ... I'm trying to be so strong (_meanwhile allowing the boys to get in trouble encouraging them to slack off on their chores for a discussion on fashion and indulgence_).


----------



## tallpaul (Sep 5, 2004)

Interesting... I will say that the hollywood mom has more real compasion than I thought. Not a real grasp of living in a normal world- I would like to know what the hollywood husband does/makes a year- I can't fathom 250.00 jeans for two teens a a mom no matter how they look in them. I can't wait to see Dana in her real setting. The edit makes her seem harsh.


----------



## Sparticle (Nov 1, 2004)

My SIL just I.M'ed me. 

"tv makes me angry im watching this show and this woman is aggravating me greatly already, and it just started."

Then she said:

this busy body snobby lady on wifeswap

I told her I knew you from my board and she said:

"OMG thats great..she seems hilarious"

I didn't tell her about the show and she just I.M.'ed me out of the blue. how funny.


----------



## comfortablynumb (Nov 18, 2003)

dads a little rough isnt he? Seems like he likes that a bit to much. terrified kids, thats not good.... 
no offense.

yer not gonna rip the bunnies head off in front of these fragile people are ya? they might pass out... now theres good TV!

"I didnt know they reaally had schoolbusses like that"

aww bless her heart... lol


----------



## sullen (Oct 14, 2004)

OK I just had to lecture my ds 8 on the purpose of creation, he wanted Dana not to eat the rabbit.

OMG He's offering his kid $5,000!!!


----------



## Becca65 (Jul 13, 2005)

Arggggggg i'm sooooo mad they are having debates here!!! for Mayor.. hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm I wanted to see this, think they will have reruns? I looked on ABC and looks like they don't show videos either, figures..


----------



## comfortablynumb (Nov 18, 2003)

when they dont wanna swap roles.... whats the point of doing the show? Ya KNEW this was gonna happen!


----------



## comfortablynumb (Nov 18, 2003)

Oh My God She Murdered A Piggy!


----------



## tallpaul (Sep 5, 2004)

"wrong" -I love that line- your husband is FUNNY!


----------



## fransean (Dec 21, 2002)

I am glad to hear that here in Chicago they will air the episode early Wednesday morning as I was looking forward to it. I don't have to work Wednesday so I plan on staying up to watch.

Bev


----------



## Chuck (Oct 27, 2003)

I lead an incredibly sheltered life.


----------



## comfortablynumb (Nov 18, 2003)

Kill Da Wabbit Kill Da Wabbit Kill Da Waaaaabbiitt....


----------



## jasper (Aug 28, 2006)

I wish that guy would offer me $5,000 to not wear designer clothes, I am perfect for that. I think I have found a calling. 

What is that guys name?


----------



## TxCloverAngel (Jun 20, 2005)

just checkin in..  whatcha think so far?


----------



## MeanDean (Apr 16, 2002)

Advertisement break #3

Dana 4 (_one for each kid_) - Hollywood Mum: (_-5 one for each kid_)

Dana - introduces rules to teach the kids where things come from, how things are payed for and to show some love & respect for grandma

HM: introduces rules to make life easier on herself, while trying to stick a (_metaphorical_) knife in the dad


----------



## tallpaul (Sep 5, 2004)

As far as the rabbit- I bet she offs it casually right in front of them... thats just a guess


----------



## savinggrace (Oct 27, 2005)

I had a hard time with the livechat but if you change the filter to 'allow popups' it will work!


----------



## Chuck (Oct 27, 2003)

wow. Ol' charles didn't want to play. Please tell me they scripted some of that.


----------



## Sparticle (Nov 1, 2004)

I can NOT believe that lady had your mother doing the chores. Oh lord!


----------



## tiffnzacsmom (Jan 26, 2006)

Can the other grandma come live with me? I'd love her she's so adorable, around here what she goes through is called elder abuse.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

ZealYouthGuy said:


> Ummmmm, word to the wise... don't type in wifeswap dot com. [blush]


You swinger you. Did you navigate away from it or just pull the plug on the pooter for a hard shutdown?  

I almost did the same thing. Was just about to hit the enter key when I thought twice and went to google instead .


----------



## saramark (Nov 2, 2004)

all the other dad can say is "well I blame that on their mother". "That is their mother's fault." It is so annoying that he takes no lead in his family.

sara


----------



## Jennifer L. (May 10, 2002)

Tina acting like a mother is hilarious! Does she think she raised her kids right?! Dana, you are WONDERFUL!!! 

Jennifer


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I think I'd be having a good talking to to that Bruce father, he's not a dad.

How did you keep from shaking him and that older daughter?

REally looking forward to what you post after this.

Angie


----------



## MeanDean (Apr 16, 2002)

Dana: 6 - HM: -6

Dana's DH : "not going to let this woman destroy in a week what we've spent a life time building"

HM's DH : "it's my wife's fault"


----------



## comfortablynumb (Nov 18, 2003)

shes gonna kill da wabbit!!!


----------



## tallpaul (Sep 5, 2004)

Oh God- I had several more quotes but forgot them as the show went on waiting for the commercial to come back... it is odd how the edits make hollymom look all caring and Dana look so "hard" If times get hard which family would likely survive  I wonder


----------



## kaeko2003 (Jun 24, 2005)

They are making Charles out to be a meany!!! He is just doing his job as a parent.


----------



## tallpaul (Sep 5, 2004)

Did ya see tina's face when charles brought the kids gifts- I think she had an accident


----------



## comfortablynumb (Nov 18, 2003)

well he softened up.... thats nice.
now comes the good part, they go after each other over the meeting table...

I wager 10,000 quatloos on the country girl.


----------



## MeanDean (Apr 16, 2002)

Advertisement break #5 

Dana 10 - HM -6

Dana affects change with the HM DH by enforcing dicipline w/the girls ... and through a quiz that demonstrated HM DH is clueless

HM thinks she's affected change when actually Dana DH realizes that 

less energy not to fight
uses the producer's payroll to give the boys some gifts!


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2006)

The chat window pops open, but I keep getting the error java failed. I've tried it in 2 different browsers :Bawling:


----------



## tallpaul (Sep 5, 2004)

Ok I can ee that the dads are gettin somethin out of this- I am not sure about the moms...


----------



## comfortablynumb (Nov 18, 2003)

awww... no over the table fighting...

just two normal totally oposite families.


----------



## MeanDean (Apr 16, 2002)

Advertisement break #6

Dana 12 - HM -6

Dana "as soon as I get Tina's credit card, we'll get some luxury"
- will keep the yell jar

HM (Tina's) DH : "well boys need more dicipline"
HM - no response to fact that girls laugh in dad's face


----------



## kesoaps (Dec 18, 2004)

Oh, please, y'all!!! It hasn't even started out here on the left coast and you're already spoiling it for us :nono:


----------



## Reptyle (Jul 28, 2005)

What does that boy have against trees?! :dance:


----------



## tallpaul (Sep 5, 2004)

" I like to tackle trees" thats funny...


----------



## TxCloverAngel (Jun 20, 2005)

yes you hit it right on the nose.....
they didnt show Charles playing w/ the boys..
they didnt show him reading to Ben & Brooke each night... But man oh man did they get him scolding them. 140hrs of tape = 44min of TV remember that.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Dana


:clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: 


Angie


----------



## sullen (Oct 14, 2004)

That lady is an example of how liberals are ruining this country. Chuck isn't allowed to yell at his kids. Whatever. If I am not behaving, yell at me. Not browbeating, but discipline. Weekly beating whether they need it or not.


----------



## tiffnzacsmom (Jan 26, 2006)

I can see my son does that sans the helmet.


----------



## kaeko2003 (Jun 24, 2005)

This was the best Wife Swap I've seen. Dana you did GOOD!! Glad you kept the yell jar. Charles, all of your family are beautiful! Good job done by all!


----------



## tallpaul (Sep 5, 2004)

well I shed a tear or two at the end... it is cool that charles can let go of some of what I guess he grew up with, if its still in effect I see his new behavior as a great thing. I see that the holly woods have gotten some good stuff too. I loved that they sent a care packag e to the boys. I think there is good on both sides. I think dana and charles deserve to treat themselves once in a while too.


----------



## MeanDean (Apr 16, 2002)

Final Advertisement break #7

Final Score Dana 16 - HM -8

Dana - +2 was able to actually teach Tina a later lesson, that giving the girls chores wouldn't break their spirit
+2 didn't make a mockery of the clothes/gifts provided the boys

HM -2 for failing at goal of teaching the value in indulgence (_probably because there is none_)
0 for making a mockery of the overalls instead of a trophy of learning.


----------



## ChickenMom (Sep 27, 2005)

It was great! I loved it. By the way, I don't know what that woman was talking about, I NEVER heard your DH yell. Tell her to come over here if she wants to hear some yelling, of course it would probably be me not DH. LOL


----------



## LvDemWings (Sep 11, 2005)

Enquiring minds want to know... Did you drive that car?


----------



## Chuck (Oct 27, 2003)

we need a standing ovation smiley.


----------



## MeanDean (Apr 16, 2002)

Oh Charles - 16 more points for being a good dad - and learning how to communicate the same message a bit differently

BUT

2 points off for not teaching your son to *KEEP HIS HEAD UP* while tackling the tree. The tree is a good teacher, but not with the head/face down - that's how they get paralyzed.


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

good job dana! i am proud of you for giving the other grandma a break.


----------



## sullen (Oct 14, 2004)

We need a smacking idiots smiley


----------



## phantompark (Sep 1, 2003)

Anyone on the west coast want to tape it or DVD and send it to us poor souls on the east coast that can't see it? Our local channel put on their own stuff. 
Thanks


----------



## TxCloverAngel (Jun 20, 2005)

LvDemWings said:


> Enquiring minds want to know... Did you drive that car?


well of course I did! lol


----------



## savinggrace (Oct 27, 2005)

I think it was wonderful! Now, dish! What happened that they didn't show?


----------



## babydumpling25 (Oct 9, 2006)

Awsomw show. I think the same thing that you should demand respect and that close dont make the person. GREAT JOB ON YOU AND YOUR HUSBANDS views on things. A little chores and respon. never hurt any one. Sorry about my spelling.


----------



## TerriA (Oct 14, 2004)

Dana, you and your family were beautiful... you had it ALL over the CA family!! I absolutely adore your little girl!!! The boys are so well behaved and "gentlemanly" and that could only come from having a strong dad who loves his wife and treats her with respect.. you are one lucky lady!!!

The poor gal from CA simply does NOT realize what she is truly missing... until she has grandkids who will expect HER to be their maid!!! <G>

Great show!!!! 

Terri


----------



## nwbound (Aug 20, 2006)

great show it really shocked me that she never seen a yellow school bus.


----------



## njmama (Jan 4, 2006)

You all did great!!!!! I have followed your threads! Charles wasn't bad at all!!

:hobbyhors Go Clovers!


----------



## sullen (Oct 14, 2004)

Now send the designer duds she sent to some poor kids.....


----------



## bunnypatch10 (Jul 22, 2006)

Good Show, now what really happened that we didn't see?


----------



## Chuck (Oct 27, 2003)

Charles wasn't yelling. That's called communicating. As opposed to that other sap...how'd you like that! "it's their mother's fault...I blame their mother, I'm not here..."

I was watching that other guy, saying, 
"Hello? It's YOUR fault - that their mother has to raise them. That you're not there. That you're too wrapped up in YOU to give anything away. A man never passes the buck. So what are you?"

Wow. Does money make common sense go bye bye? 

Money? You give them lots of money?


----------



## sullen (Oct 14, 2004)

I have a q......why is grandma oriental? Whose ma is she and why doesn't the kid look oriental. That was bugging me the whole show


----------



## tiffnzacsmom (Jan 26, 2006)

Dana,

Speaking of ditching, my daughter (almost 11) wants to know what those girls were really like.


----------



## wvpeach1963 (Feb 8, 2006)

Dana just wanted to say you did great on wife swap.

I think both of the wifes showed a lot of class.

Its a shame the rich people have just about ruined Kayla.

I suspect they will be saddled with that child for life.

The younger daughter might have a chance to realize life is not about looks.

You did good trying to teach them that.

I thought both the husbands got the most from this episode.

Both men turned around well and tried to work with the rules changes.

Dana's husband got with the program of realizing kids need love and discipline. Good for him.

Dana you have beautiful boys and that little red headed girl is a real beauty.

They seem as beautiful inside as out.

One thing. I hope the little fellow is not tackling the tree too often.

Both my sons played football and I did research on youth injuries, even into high school a devoloping body is easy to permently injure.

He was cute though. Maybe wrap a thick rubber padding around that tree and let him keep on keeping on.

* Great job Dana and you have a family to be proud of.*


----------



## savinggrace (Oct 27, 2005)

You see, for a lot of people it's easier to hand the children a credit card rather than be a parent!


----------



## tallpaul (Sep 5, 2004)

nwbound said:


> great show it really shocked me that she never seen a yellow school bus.


yeah I forgot about that and thought what the heck ???? 

So Dana - How fast did that car go?


----------



## Sparticle (Nov 1, 2004)

my family watched it and you got 6 thumbs up. It was all entirely too nice to be wife swap though when the wives finally met.


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2006)

Busy thread!!

Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 125 (94 members and 31 guests)


----------



## Chuck (Oct 27, 2003)

Yes, may that CA lady suffer the same fate as her "maid." The "male" of the house is already paying the price for his passivity. 

Isn't it funny that they had to make a man who loves his kids out to be the bad guy? I mean, yeah, your boys need to know you believe in them - but how is requiring them to be respectful a bad thing? I don't understand this world sometimes.


----------



## sullen (Oct 14, 2004)

The sad thing is people like Dana's family ( and mine) will be stuck taking care of people like the other family. When the SHTF. (Like now)


----------



## tallpaul (Sep 5, 2004)

quntmphscs said:


> It was all entirely too nice to be wife swap though when the wives finally met.


thats one of the things that struck me too. I feel it showed alot of good on both sides- Charles did not look all that thrilled at that inquisition though


----------



## sullen (Oct 14, 2004)

Chuck said:


> - but how is requiring them to be respectful a bad thing? I don't understand this world sometimes.


Liberals, Chuck. Liberals. Fight them, or become them.


----------



## Chuck (Oct 27, 2003)

CA Mom - "I think making them do chores will break their spirit." 
*
What?* <shakes head and mutters for the rest of the night.>


----------



## seedspreader (Oct 18, 2004)

Chuck said:


> Yes, may that CA lady suffer the same fate as her "maid." The "male" of the house is already paying the price for his passivity.
> 
> Isn't it funny that they had to make a man who loves his kids out to be the bad guy? I mean, yeah, your boys need to know you believe in them - but how is requiring them to be respectful a bad thing? I don't understand this world sometimes.


Ditto.


Dana, good job, I think you came off real well. 

ps. - perhaps you learned a little about not slaughtering that rabbit from your experience with the "hawk post" on HT. LOL.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

What kind of employment does that Bruce dad have to afford all that ?

That was some serious cash outlay.

Angie


----------



## albionjessica (Oct 25, 2005)

I knew a few of those spoiled-type girls in college. At least a third of whatever money their parents gave to them was spent on expensive clothes, and many of the outfits they bought would only be worn a few times before being retired. The only food they ate consisted of msg-pumped meats from a restaurant, or mass-produced and genetically-identical fruits and vegetables. It's so sad to see people that don't know what blossom end rot is, or how to fillet a fish, or how to do anything that humans have had to know how to do to survive as long as we have. 

What on earth is so darn scary about getting an egg out of a coop?


----------



## via media (Jun 3, 2005)

AngieM2 said:


> What kind of employment does that Bruce dad have to afford all that ?
> 
> That was some serious cash outlay.
> 
> Angie


I'm guessing doctor or something - they said he was gone from 4 a.m. to 7 p.m. every day or something :shrug: 

/VM


----------



## Chuck (Oct 27, 2003)

Did he SERIOUSLY offer her 5K to sit down? I almost fell off the couch!

And tell the truth now - you planned to slaughter the rabbit, but the network wouldn't let you. Come on... I know you wanted to see the look on those prissy little girls' faces!"


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

Dana, You and your family are my kind of people! :clap:


----------



## sullen (Oct 14, 2004)

Well the good thing, AJ is that they won't live too long eatin' that crap. But then our tax dollars will go to support them when they get sick.


----------



## via media (Jun 3, 2005)

You and your family did a great job, Dana! :dance: 

/VM


----------



## sullen (Oct 14, 2004)

Now I am in the mood for some rabbit! I propose we make a woman holding a rabbit by the ears high in the air in honor of Dana and Chuck.


----------



## seedspreader (Oct 18, 2004)

I know this is overwhelming (probably going to melt down the server...) but what I really want is insight into the "final meeting" Where did they do that at? Was it somewhere in the middle? Tell Charles that I think he and I would get along just fine.


----------



## nwbound (Aug 20, 2006)

i wonder if the rich family really do take care of (stew) now that the tv time is all over or is grandma


----------



## RachAnn in NW Okla (Aug 28, 2002)

Chuck said:


> Did he SERIOUSLY offer her 5K to sit down? I almost fell off the couch!


Oh yeah I just about choked on my dinner

I can sit quietly....can I have 5 grand?

Rachel


----------



## albionjessica (Oct 25, 2005)

I've often wondered how people can afford that kind of a life, too. Makes me think of that one commercial where the guy has a huge house, a nice car, a big lawn... and he's in debt up to his eyeballs.


----------



## MaryNY (Oct 25, 2004)

It was great!! BUT, I had to get a bit creative just to see it!!! They had some amateurish piece of locally-produced drivel instead of Wife Swap on the regular ABC Channel here -- it never fails and they are all idiots. BUT, the good news is I can get TWO ABC Channels where I'm located and the one in the other city had it on!!!!!! Wooooohooooo!!! Good thing, too, because if they didn't, I would be typing this from jail after driving my car through the front wall of the local station!!!

I, too, want to adopt Grandma!! Dana, I think you should start a tradition and have Grandma come to your house for vacation every year!! The poor thing! Actually, she's probably healthier and more active than the other females in that household will be at her age!!

AND, I for one would have decapitated the bunny right in front of them, and then turned the bloody knife on the father!! AND, can you imagine anyone not even knowing what bleach is?? I bet those girls will be the next ones putting their toilet seats in the dishwasher (you gotta check out THAT thread here on the forum somewhere!)!

I don't usually watch, but it was great!! Dana you certainly proved to them that a "country girl" can be as much (or more!) of a "lady" as any "city girl"!!

MaryNY


----------



## albionjessica (Oct 25, 2005)

I think I missed something with the live chat some of you are talking about. Is it still going on? Where is it?


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Okay, I missed the $5K line... the Bruce Dad offered Dana $5K?

Angie


----------



## savinggrace (Oct 27, 2005)

albionjessica said:


> I've often wondered how people can afford that kind of a life, too. Makes me think of that one commercial where the guy has a huge house, a nice car, a big lawn... and he's in debt up to his eyeballs.



Big bills go along with living large!


----------



## nwbound (Aug 20, 2006)

oh i was also going to that Charles hit it right on the head of the nail when he said that "in the south its disrepectful when your mother-in-law has to come in to do everything" My mother said she would of laugh in her face and left lol


----------



## straight shot (May 9, 2006)

WOW!! I almost peed my pants a few time laughing so hard.

Dana you have a wonderful family, I hope the HM and her DH makes some changes. I"m still in total SHOCK over how HM treated the grandma. Then to bring your mom in to cook and clean. :nono: My DD said I want to go to HM house so I can get $5,000 for just doing what I was told to do. Then she was very mad the dad didn't even know his own daughters B day.

Was that Vicky from the board that helped out?? And are you still in contact with the H family?

You did good girl!!!


----------



## Chuck (Oct 27, 2003)

Yeah, who is vicky?


----------



## MeanDean (Apr 16, 2002)

TxCloverAngel said:


> well of course I did! lol


You realize you would have received an additional 100points had you mentioned homesteadingtoday.com on the show ...

... still, you'll get an easy 25 if you mention us on your home page (_yes, I'm shameless that way_).


----------



## doohap (Feb 23, 2003)

Loved it! Dana, you and Charles rock!


----------



## tallpaul (Sep 5, 2004)

savinggrace said:


> Big bills go along with living large!


not always some pay cash when the bills come in. It really can be as different a life as anything you could imagine.......


----------



## albionjessica (Oct 25, 2005)

I can't believe that father didn't even know his own children's birthdays, favorite foods, favorite music.... did he get ANY of the questions right? 

Odd enough, though. I don't think my mom would have been able to asnwer those questions about me when I was younger. I hope I can stay plugged into my future children better than that. Sheesh!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

rose2005 said:


> Bruce offered daughter the $5k to sit and listen to Danas changes!!!



Oh my gosh...... I use to know someone like that....

Angie


----------



## Reptyle (Jul 28, 2005)

Boy this sure did get Chuck fired up, dunno if I've ever seen him post so much on a single thread...

BTW, what kinda goats were those? And the furry chickens? The tortoise was an African Spur Thigh (I at least knew that!!).

Does Vicki come to this forum also?


----------



## seedspreader (Oct 18, 2004)

Reptyle said:


> Does Vicki come to this forum also?


For her sake, I hope not... LOL.


----------



## MeanDean (Apr 16, 2002)

rose2005 said:


> I didn't see Charles really yelling either...yes he got cross when chores were not done...my Dh would have... the animals could die if they are not fed and watered.
> He gives his children responsibility because he loves them and wants them to grow up knowing where money comes from and that you have to work to get it.
> 
> Great stuff Dana and Charles and children. As said before, you are a wonderful family and you have my respect and admiration.
> ...


Roger that! 

He was stern - and could have modified the tone at time, but it wasn't yelling.

Then again, something tells me if Charles had let out a good holler that Tina would have shattered into a thousand expensive pieces of designer glass.


BTW, anyone else notice that the hollywood mom failed at her mission to teach indulgence was okay?


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2006)

I am simply stunned and amazed that a grown man would actually offer his daughter $5 THOUSAND dollars to simply shut up and sit down on the couch and listen to Dana speak. $5 THOUSAND dollars. Meanwhile, his own wife is 1000 miles away and is appalled that Dana's poor boys are so horribly mistreated that they are required to say "Yes sir" and "yes Maa'm" to their parents. 

It's times such as this when I think I can actually feel the earth spin on it's axis.


----------



## seedspreader (Oct 18, 2004)

Was the grandma philippino?


----------



## cricket (Dec 15, 2004)

I really, really, really want to know how you managed not to smack the snot out of the oldest daughter....???? Or the dad for that matter! I think I would have been in jail within a couple of hours! And I would have whacked the rabbit when he brought out the knife...But I'm mean.  

You made us country girls look good! You done us proud today, girl!


----------



## seedspreader (Oct 18, 2004)

bostonlesley said:


> It's times such as this when I think I can actually feel the earth spin on it's axis.


No that was our forefathers rolling in their grave.


----------



## savinggrace (Oct 27, 2005)

MeanDean said:


> Roger that!
> 
> He was stern - and could have modified the tone at time, but it wasn't yelling.
> 
> ...



Wonderful Point!!!!!!


----------



## albionjessica (Oct 25, 2005)

Well, I'd love to stick around and chat, but it looks like the star of the show isn't going to make an appearance tonight to answer questions and fill us in an all the juicy bits. I have to get to bed because growing babies is tiring work. 

*Good job, Dana!* Hope you are able to get something your family really needs with the money you all got from this, and that you had a great time doing it.


----------



## Speckledpup (Dec 3, 2004)

Was it just me or did Bruce say "Sit down and listen and I'll give you $5000 of MY money" emphasis on MY


----------



## MeanDean (Apr 16, 2002)

Chuck said:


> CA Mom - "I think making them do chores will break their spirit."
> *
> What?* <shakes head and mutters for the rest of the night.>


Yeah, that and the killing off the "yes sir, no sir" thing made it real clear why the Hollywood Mom has a DH who has to offer $5k to get the daughter to wear 'designer overalls' (_yeah, that single-strap, mid-drift thingie is really pratical_).


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2006)

Reptyle said:


> BTW, what kinda goats were those? And the furry chickens?


 The furry chickens were Silkies


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2006)

Dana probably cannot say anything until after the show is over on the West coast..don't know that for sure, but just guessing.. :shrug:


----------



## scott (May 11, 2002)

nice show Dana (and Charles)! 

dem' ferraris' is something else ... i've had the pleasure myself and mowing the grass is never the same ...


----------



## tyusclan (Jan 1, 2005)

ZealYouthGuy said:


> Was the grandma philippino?


That's what I thought.




Great job, Clovers! We all loved it! 

And I'm with Cricket, I'd've had that rabbit's head off so fast they'd've fainted.


----------



## sullen (Oct 14, 2004)

Yup those goats were so cute. And doesn't Dana raise Great Danes too? Where were they?


----------



## Chuck (Oct 27, 2003)

Well, I guess making your kids do anything is considered neglect.


----------



## TxCloverAngel (Jun 20, 2005)

Okâ¦ things that happened that wasnât shown (but you can read tomorrow on the wife swap web site , rule changes & manuals)

In CA- 

Rule changes not shown (no time for it)
1. Say yes sir/maam
2. learn the value of a dollar , I paid them for chores.
3. they did some volunteer service at a local stables, (thatâs when you see them hauling a wheelbarrow of manure)
The girls and I made noodles and they made cookies w/ Dad.

The first week I went shopping,, and had lunch w/7/ Tinas girlfriends.
We had fun.. I donât think Iâm as harsh as I looked.. I sure hope not.


In TX

Didnât have time to show Tina taking a pig to the butchers.
Watching a pig castration.
Feed store.
They took the boys and their friends roller-skating.
Charles Tina and her friend & the kids all went out to diner together.. had a good time.

Rules not shownâ¦.
1. Pamper the pig
2. Death Free dinner.


Charles really hasnât changed the way he parents. Because you only got a limited view of him. Yes he scolds the kids when they need it. Thank God for that! But He plays w/ these kids WAY more than he scolds them. Period.. he always has, so that didnât need to change.


EDITINGâ¦ remember.. EDITING there was LOTS of it.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

How can the "Hollywood" family use grandma for a servant!?! If they can afford to buy all those designer clothes, why the heck can't they afford hired help? I don't understand that part.


----------



## TexasArtist (May 4, 2003)

I enjoyed the show and was laughing at almost ever comment you made. Like when reading the rules book about how they don't says no and such to the girls, you looked up and said "these two should just have a couple poodles" LOL


----------



## sullen (Oct 14, 2004)

scott said:


> nice show Dana (and Charles)!
> 
> dem' ferraris' is something else ... i've had the pleasure myself and mowing the grass is never the same ...


LOL All I saw was "pleasure myself" and "grass", I had to do a double take and re read the post!!!!!


----------



## Starsmom (Nov 7, 2004)

Dana you did a great job!!! Loved the "meet Stew" part. I have one question though...When CA mom is GRANDMA, her kids will die because they certainly won't be able to call in Grandma to do all the work...first off, she wouldn't know how. 

You showed the difference between living a "real" life and floating through in an alternate reality living a very superficial life.


----------



## wvpeach1963 (Feb 8, 2006)

Dana I posted a thread teling you how great I thought you and the family did.

Really good job, great family.

My thread has disapeared so I won't take the time to repost it.

But wanted you to know I loved it and your red headed baby girl.


----------



## MeanDean (Apr 16, 2002)

TxCloverAngel said:


> Charles really hasnât changed the way he parents. Because you only got a limited view of him. Yes he scolds the kids when they need it. Thank God for that! But He plays w/ these kids WAY more than he scolds them. Period.. he always has, so that didnât need to change.


Well the time Charles does spend with the boys is obvious in ther genuine respect and affection for them.

As for scoling the boys - having been in a family of 3 boys (_teens at the same time_) - yeah, one had better have a stern hand. I for one am glad for every time my dad had to (_metaphorically_) stand on my neck because I was a stubborn, know-it-all 15 year old.

Many years later, its those lessons that have made me a successful man.

SO YOU GO CHARLES!


----------



## oldcj5guy (Jul 24, 2006)

what was up with grandma? she doesn't look like either parent could be her kid - nationality???


----------



## seedspreader (Oct 18, 2004)

MeanDean said:


> Well the time Charles does spend with the boys is obvious in ther genuine respect and affection for them.
> 
> As for scoling the boys - having been in a family of 3 boys (_teens at the same time_) - yeah, one had better have a stern hand. I for one am glad for every time my dad had to (_metaphorically_) stand on my neck because I was a stubborn, know-it-all 15 year old.
> 
> ...


My dad was watching it with us and he said it best. Check out who these kids turn into 20 years from now and you'll see who was right.


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

Why did your son call your DH Charles? I heard him two different times when your DH was leaving say bye Charles.

Your family is great.

I felt so bad for the Grandmother.The HM has no right telling anyone they are doing wrong because what she was doing to the grandmother.

Now if Grandma wanted to help with the work that would be different.

The grandmother will be mad at you giving her another chore feeding Stew.HAHA

Tambo


----------



## Bernadette (Jan 17, 2004)

Enjoyable show! Dana, I'm looking forward to you filling us in on all the parts they didn't air. Of course the TV people choose a 'flavor' they want to come across, and everything you say and do is then cut and turned to fit that picture. 

Personally, I hope the boys kept the clothes and enjoyed them - wore them - and then hopefully came to realize that the clothes didn't change who they really were - clothes don't make the man. Dana, you've got some solid, intelligent, caring and strong young men there, and that daughter is cute as a button. Oh yeah - hubby's a keeper too - reminded me of my own at one point there...

I think the California husband got the biggest eye-opener, and I think the youngest daughter certainly was at least beginning to see the point. The oldest daughter, well, I think she already knows and is in denial, and that was part of the reason she was so adamant about 'not playing'. What's going to happen to those poor girls if they don't marry someone who makes as much money as Daddy? 

Did the silkies have their own hair stylist for the show? Remind me why the California lady even had chickens? Are you sure they didn't go out and get those just for the show?


----------



## teresab (May 25, 2005)

Great show Dana...we all really enjoyed it. I would love to be your neighbor..loved your place and your family seemed real genuine. I said to DH as we were watching...now there is someone I'd enjoy hanging out with.


----------



## cindyc (Nov 12, 2005)

ZealYouthGuy said:


> Was the grandma philippino?


dh was raised in asia. The title "grandma" and the title "housekeeper" translate from the same chinese word to either thing in english. If you have the job, you probably prefer the "grandma" translation. I dunno if they were related or not, but since folks had questions, thought I'd mention this possibility.


----------



## scott (May 11, 2002)

sullen said:


> LOL All I saw was "pleasure myself" and "grass", I had to do a double take and re read the post!!!!!



re-reading that ....i have to giggle myself .... 

IT IS a really good time driving those cars ....


----------



## TxCloverAngel (Jun 20, 2005)

Grandma is 100% Japanese, married an American GI and had Tina


----------



## Chuck (Oct 27, 2003)

Have any of your boys read the book I sent?


----------



## teresab (May 25, 2005)

Forgot to say...I loved your aprons...I noticed them right away..but didn't know sancraft's daughter made them. They were great!!


----------



## PyroDon (Jul 30, 2006)

Texas 
You have a great family , boys you can be proud of and a good hearted husband. 
Your hubby handled the ladies "no more mam or sirs for a week" a lot better than I would have . Basic good manners I was proud and they werent even my kids.
Do think you should have made fried rabbit and not told them til after dinner but Im evil  
You did great


----------



## seedspreader (Oct 18, 2004)

TxCloverAngel said:


> Grandma is 100% Japanese, married an American GI and had Tina


Wow, who'da thunk it. I figured there was a GI connection there and then my mind began to wander... I am sure her GI dad didn't teach her that stuff...


----------



## Sherri C (Jun 21, 2002)

Everyone has already quoted all the good lines so I'll just say:

Clover Family, you rock!


----------



## TxCloverAngel (Jun 20, 2005)

Chuck said:


> Have any of your boys read the book I sent?


as a matter of fact Chris is readin it now 

as for a few more questions....

3 of the boys (Craig, Bryan & Ben) are from my first marriage. Thats why they call Charles.. Charles 

Bruce owns a pluming company (father started it and grew it) they get all the contracts for the high rises in San Fransisco. Thats where the $$ comes from, Bruce has a twin brother, they run the company

.Oh and for Chucks book.. I stuck it on the coffee table 4 times!!! they kept moving it! grrr and I DID mention homesteadingtoday.com a LOT check the editing room floor.. its there 
I did mention it on 2 of the radio shows today tho.. do I get points for that????
I think its on my web page.. will check

what'd I miss?


----------



## Melissa (Apr 15, 2002)

Watched the show, it was very interesting. I enjoyed all of the kids and thought the girls were catching on to a different lifestyle. I really loved seeing their faces when they gave the homemade gift to their grandmother. I hope they learned compassion and consideration most of all. I must say my kids thought your husband came across as mean! I figured a lot of it was editing, but they did not realize that and Cale never yells so they aren't used to it. Megan said watching this show made her mad because it seemed like both families were "extreme." She thinks she dresses very nicely and doesn't have to spend $200+ on jeans. We had a long discussion about the genuine poverty that many people around the world live in and how many meals that amount of money would purchase for those who desperately need it... I think that is what I find sad about a life of over-indulgence, that it raises up one class of people over the others when there are people who truly suffer in this world. My hope is to raise children who understand that if they are given more, more is expected of them. Good show Dana, I hope the message does get out to people that homesteading is a valued way of life and that teaching children about frugality and responsibility truly is a good thing.


----------



## Chuck (Oct 27, 2003)

Good points, Melissa. I'd like to see them swap an american family with someone from Darfur sometime. Talk about a wake-up call!


----------



## seedspreader (Oct 18, 2004)

Chuck said:


> Have any of your boys read the book I sent?


Ok, now I am wondering which book.


----------



## Chuck (Oct 27, 2003)

And another thing I thought of - Ol hollywood family must not be THAT well off - if they decided to do this show for 20K. Probably need it to pay the credit card bills...


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

Dana,
Wife and I watched the show, as did my mom and dad. We all give you a BIG THUMBS UP!!!!!
Nice job!!!! You came across looking EXCELLENT!!!!
We are curious...what does the other husband do for a living? I cant imagine having the money to live that way!!!!
Does the Grandmother resent any of the work she does??? Where did the 'extra' money come from, like the convertible rental, clothes for your kids, the big pig you cooked? Are you still in contact with the other family???
Again, great show, you came out the winner here!
clove


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

I'm trying to read the pages in this thread but have given up for now, will read them all tomorrow. LOL

I'm thinking about all the cattle panels I could buy with that girls designer jeans money. Loved the little silkies. I used to have some and might get some again. They are so cute running around the yard. 

I'm just blowed away at how they treat grandma. I'm still having trouble believing that is real. Unbelievable! I just wanted to reach into the tv, slap somebody silly and rescue grandma.


----------



## TexasArtist (May 4, 2003)

Has anyone ever noticed when a parents work to get good manners in their children and someone comes in to change that they put their hands up and says "WHOA! not here you arent throwing that away", but yet when a parents just throws money at their kids and someone trys to help the children with their manners the parents don't even say anything. It's like "oh go ahead as long as I don't have to get my hands dirty" 
Charles and you should be right proud of the road your taking your children down Dana.


----------



## Chuck (Oct 27, 2003)

ZealYouthGuy said:


> Ok, now I am wondering which book.



Oh, it's called "How to transform your vacuum cleaner into a fully functional flame-thrower."


----------



## Melissa (Apr 15, 2002)

Chuck, I can only imagine the culture shock that would arise. When I think of deprived children I don't normally think of those who have non-designer clothing as fitting into that category...


----------



## tallpaul (Sep 5, 2004)

TxCloverAngel said:


> what'd I miss?


So how fast did ya go in that car  ?


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2006)

Dana..

IMHO, you ought to have your own TV show..you are witty,intelligent,charming, funny as all get out..and obviously just an all-around wonderful human being. People who know you IRL certainly are very blessed.


----------



## TxCloverAngel (Jun 20, 2005)

you do have to remember.. they DID play up the stereo types. They were looking for GOOD TV not a whole picture of our lives, thus.. you did NOT see much that wasnt "exterme".


----------



## Chuck (Oct 27, 2003)

Did they explain that to you at the outset?


----------



## teresab (May 25, 2005)

That was my thought, Chuck. What was the motivation for the California family to do this....$20,000. seems like a pretty small amount to them but then you never know what is real living a life like that...they very well could be in hock up to their eyeballs. Pretty car but you know my 1998 Chevy Cavalier gets me where I need to go just as well...well almost as well !!!


----------



## ZooNana (Feb 25, 2005)

DANA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I just got done watching the show.

I want to tell you I wish I could give you a hug!! You were great!


----------



## Chuck (Oct 27, 2003)

Zeal, I have a friend who is a humor writer - writes books about marriage and family. I've been giving him a bad time lately about what his next title will be. Here's one suggestion I made:

  

but it probably woulda been over Dana's boys heads at this age. Or maybe not. They look like they're at that stage where they'll eat about anything...


----------



## RedTartan (May 2, 2006)

Hey Dana,

I presume you'll be putting some of that money into your homestead? Care to share which improvements you'll be making? 

Also, can I just say how mad it made me to see Tina (Hollywood Mom) crying in the car about how the kids were never going to be able to leave this lifestyle. She couldn't even fathom that someone would want to live differently. People aspire to the country life. Life is all about keeping up with the Jones'? Unbelievable.

RedTartan


----------



## TxCloverAngel (Jun 20, 2005)

yes, we knew they would edit it harshly. but I actually expected it to be WAY worse. we have no control over what they do or do not show. 

the other family was going to donate the $$ to charity. But Bruce changed his mind and said they earned a vacation from it.


----------



## YoungOne (Aug 22, 2006)

I'm just now watching!!! Rock on with the "this rabbit is fridays dinner" and in the opening previews. I AM HOOKED. WHen the other lady was on my wife was on the endge of the coutch about to rip the tv out of the wall. "THAT KIND OF WOMAN...." etc etc etc. LOL


----------



## Chuck (Oct 27, 2003)

How charitable of him...


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

I should've thought of that since I have a step son.It never crossed my mind. 

Tambo


----------



## MeanDean (Apr 16, 2002)

TxCloverAngel said:


> as a matter of fact Chris is readin it now
> 
> as for a few more questions....
> 
> ...


200 points for trying 4 times!


----------



## YoungOne (Aug 22, 2006)

Watching you sit in bed at 6:55 looking at the clock while the other lady gripes, priceless.


----------



## rabbitgal (Feb 12, 2005)

I've been laughing so hard reading this thread...y'all are so funny.

Dana, I think y'all did just fine....


----------



## MeanDean (Apr 16, 2002)

Chuck said:


> Good points, Melissa. I'd like to see them swap an american family with someone from Darfur sometime. Talk about a wake-up call!


Actually, they're looking for a geek wife ...

... should lend them mine huh?

What's funny is that the guy who runs the site (Gadgetopia) lives out in Iowa ... so it'll be interesting to see what type of unix chix they come up with.


----------



## Melissa (Apr 15, 2002)

I did not dislike Bruce and Tina, they seemed like genuinely nice people and it seemed like they both learned some important lessons. Some people are well-intentioned, but misguided. Maybe they will use the money to go on a mission trip of some kind. That way they could have a vacation, but use some of the money in a useful way.


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2006)

Chuck said:


> Good points, Melissa. I'd like to see them swap an american family with someone from Darfur sometime. Talk about a wake-up call!


 Wow, what an idea. Swap American wives with wives in other countries. I wonder if ABC ever got an idea of doing something like that?


----------



## TxCloverAngel (Jun 20, 2005)

rose2005 said:


> Did they eat the pig?


yep.. well.. Bruce & Grandma loved it.. Shae ate some.. Kaila.... well she did take ONE bite.
the funny/sad thing?? That Grill set up was every bit of $10,000 after dinner Bruce came to me to teach him how to light HIS grill!!!!!!


----------



## TxCloverAngel (Jun 20, 2005)

oh and.. we only took the car up to 95mph  I gotta say.. it was a smoother ride than MY convertable  (but it didnt have a cup holder either! lol)


----------



## Chuck (Oct 27, 2003)

Actually, I asked them about why they can only swap wives in the contiguous US - they said it has something to do with their insurance. Otherwise, they could find lotsa material in Alaska, for sure!


----------



## YoungOne (Aug 22, 2006)

almost cried when the dad said "Her mom raised her, I blame Tina".


----------



## Melissa (Apr 15, 2002)

Man, I want to stay on here all night and read more about it! Dana you should write a journal of every day and tell us all about what happened. Did you go shopping for yourself? Get to buy groceries, visit any touristy type destinations? Tell us everything.


----------



## Chuck (Oct 27, 2003)

I wonder if Bruce gets whacked when Tina gets home for always blaming her. 

Man, passive men just make my skin crawl.


----------



## Chuck (Oct 27, 2003)

TxCloverAngel said:


> oh and.. we only took the car up to 95mph  I gotta say.. it was a smoother ride than MY convertable  (but it didnt have a cup holder either! lol)



I hate to say it, but I think Tina's boob job cost more than your convertible.  And they DO have a cupholder. 

I know, I'm terrible. Massive mea culpas.


----------



## YoungOne (Aug 22, 2006)

Did That Man Bribe His Daughter!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## scott (May 11, 2002)

will bruce and tina be joining us here???


----------



## TxCloverAngel (Jun 20, 2005)

I agree Chuck. Charles is NOT one of those passive types lol did that come thru on the TV ? lol


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

Where'd the rabbit come from? Was it a Texas bunny that arrived with Vicky?


----------



## seedspreader (Oct 18, 2004)

Chuck said:


> Massive mea culpas.


Is that what they are calling those these days??? Or is that from your worldly travels???


----------



## TxCloverAngel (Jun 20, 2005)

oh dont forget.. tomorrow on the abc wife swap site you'll be able to read both manuals & rule change lists.. it'll tell you soooo much more about BOTH families.

no Vicky doesnt post here, she is my good friend & neighbor.
we bought the pig & rabbit at a farm there i n CA


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2006)

Chuck said:


> And another thing I thought of - Ol hollywood family must not be THAT well off - if they decided to do this show for 20K.


 Yes they are. I googled the names a week or two back as soon as I knew what the name of the other family was and where they lived. Bruce is half owner of a LARGE well known plumbing contracting business. They are raking in millions.

I expect they did the show because it was something different and interesting to do.


----------



## YoungOne (Aug 22, 2006)

I Just can't get over having grandma (either) do ALL the work.


----------



## omnicat (Nov 29, 2005)

_That lady is an example of how liberals are ruining this country._

HEY!! I'm a liberal, and I have NOTHING in common with the CA wife - we're much more like Dana and her family. Stop with the generalizations!

DH's comment about that older CA girl was that her mom was raising her to be a "perfect waste of space".

Dana - I thought it came out well. I Figured, with only the few minutes of clips from each family - that they were ONLY showing your DH snapping at the kids - and none of the other stuff.

One of my favorite quotes...when CA mom brought in Dana's mom to do all the chores, she said "...and I'm doing this...why?" LOLOL!!!

Great job all around. It was an enjoyable show!


----------



## YoungOne (Aug 22, 2006)

Were did that rabbit come from?


----------



## MeanDean (Apr 16, 2002)

YoungOne said:


> Were did that rabbit come from?


I think it was already mentioned a pageview ago - from a farm in CA?


----------



## YoungOne (Aug 22, 2006)

thanks, posting so quick while i wasn't looking, lol


----------



## melco (May 7, 2006)

Charles,
You're absolutely a man's man. Thanks for sticking up for the basic biblical and American values as in parental respect (Thank you Sir)., as in accountability, as in responsibility.

By the way, did you offer the boys 5 grand (off camera ... of course) for doing all those chores?

Dana, can you get me the address to those people, that rabbit is history when I get there.

Melco's Hubby.


----------



## myheaven (Apr 14, 2006)

I cant wait to see it. I hope the person burning my dvd was able to do it.


----------



## MeanDean (Apr 16, 2002)

omnicat said:


> One of my favorite quotes...when CA mom brought in Dana's mom to do all the chores, she said "...and I'm doing this...why?" LOLOL!!!!


Yeah, wrote that one down ... +2 points for Grama Dana!


----------



## TxCloverAngel (Jun 20, 2005)

my phone is ringing off the hook!! ppl are just calling us from the phone book! lol too funny

and.. they showed my metal painted chickens that are at my driveway 100 times...... how many driveways have those?? easy to find us here... ppl are driving by reeeeally slowly. time to practice my shootin... dont wanna give em any ideas! lol


----------



## Chuck (Oct 27, 2003)

So....was it worth it? I mean, it was fun, interesting, profitable - but what's the catch?


----------



## MeanDean (Apr 16, 2002)

TxCloverAngel said:


> my phone is ringing off the hook!! ppl are just calling us from the phone book! lol too funny
> 
> and.. they showed my metal painted chickens that are at my driveway 100 times...... how many driveways have those?? easy to find us here... ppl are driving by reeeeally slowly. time to practice my shootin... dont wanna give em any ideas! lol


Looks like your website is offline too:
http://www.CloverCountryFarms.com


----------



## Cara (May 9, 2002)

I thought we could watch online...but it won't let me.

I would've went to my mom's if I'd known I couldn't get it.


----------



## Marilyn in CO (May 12, 2002)

Dana, I think you did great!!!!!! You came across as a sensible, fun and warm person, no matter how they tried to make you look, it came through. Golly the rich, spoiled mom......well, I hope she might of learned something about being real. When she was crying in the car talking about Charles being mean yelling at the boys......I thought..What?...he is being a dad......he cares......he wants them to be responsible......good job, Charles. The rich couple seemed like nice people but too focused on material things and very shallow. Actually I don't think the rich mom ever grew up. Hope they wake up, for their girls sake. Oh my, the grandmother......yeah, I would say it is elder abuse...talk about taking advantage of someone...she needs to stand up to her daughter, but she must have spoiled her daughter her whole life.....you think? Great job, Clovers, it is fun to see a family on tv from the forum!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TxCloverAngel (Jun 20, 2005)

hmmm was it worth it? 
Yes, I think it was. if nothing else, it reinforced our beliefs that we are raising our family the right way.

I wouldnt trade places from what I have here for anything!

I feel like the richest woman on Earth, even tho my bank account is nil. We have soo much more!

and... if we were able to teach the other family anything and give Grandma a break that's GREAT!!


----------



## YoungOne (Aug 22, 2006)

melco said:


> Charles,
> You're absolutely a man's man. Thanks for sticking up for the basic biblical and American values as in parental respect (Thank you Sir)., as in accountability, as in responsibility.


Cudo's Charles, You did well no matter what twist the producers tried to put on it.


----------



## YoungOne (Aug 22, 2006)

MeanDean said:


> Looks like your website is offline too:
> http://www.CloverCountryFarms.com


no probs here


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2006)

MeanDean said:


> Looks like your website is offline too:
> http://www.CloverCountryFarms.com


 Oh my. It will be getting traffic for weeks.

Dana, QUICK, get a link on the front page for HT.


----------



## Arkie1 (Jun 19, 2006)

I thought both families had some valid points and were able to teach the other lessons that they may have overlooked.
I know there's a lot that didnt' get shown from both families. If they only showed the worst parts of Dana's family, I assume they did the same with the Hollywood family. :shrug: 

I liked the meeting at the table of both couples. When Charles admitted he was trying to bring out more of his soft side with the boys and the way Bruce thought the girls should start having more responsibility.

I watched with a friend and he thought both sets of kids were unhappy even though they tried not to show it. He mentioned how the Clover boys talked about their lives only being about work and yelling and the Hollywood girls seemed to miss having dad involved in their lives.
Maybe both sets of kids will get keep a small part of the other families viewpoints so they can all enjoy life more.


----------



## Cashs Cowgirl (Jan 26, 2006)

My friend and I loved it! Yeah for your hubby Dana! Ya'll are raising great boys! And I don't think he was yelling at all. I should know....I am a yeller.... though I am attempting to be a reformed yeller!  

Those girls really need a reality check and that Dad is something else entirely...


----------



## TxCloverAngel (Jun 20, 2005)

MeanDean said:


> Looks like your website is offline too:
> http://www.CloverCountryFarms.com


hmmm it came up for me.. maybe the server was busy?


----------



## YoungOne (Aug 22, 2006)

Oh my gosh it's just ending and you said "when I get Tina's credit card then we'll get some luxury" my wife yells out "hell, that meditation spot would buy a couple of us luxury", LOL


----------



## rabbitgal (Feb 12, 2005)

Hey Dana, talk about "free" publicity for your farm, huh?


----------



## seedspreader (Oct 18, 2004)

This HAS to be a record for the fasting growing thread on HT!


----------



## TxCloverAngel (Jun 20, 2005)

ladycat said:


> Oh my. It will be getting traffic for weeks.
> 
> Dana, QUICK, get a link on the front page for HT.


working on it now


----------



## YoungOne (Aug 22, 2006)

Dana, how did you feel about Tina sending those clothes to keep your boy's Clover Cool?


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2006)

ZealYouthGuy said:


> This HAS to be a record for the fasting growing thread on HT!


 Yeah and there's a hundred people reading who aren't posting.

Come on people, don't be shy, POST!


----------



## rabbitgal (Feb 12, 2005)

Look at that counter on her home page! 3826 hits at 10:52 PM EST...wonder what it'll be tommorrow?


----------



## MeanDean (Apr 16, 2002)

TxCloverAngel said:


> hmmm it came up for me.. maybe the server was busy?


Guess so - got your service provider's generic page.

Now it's fine.


----------



## Reptyle (Jul 28, 2005)

ZealYouthGuy said:


> Ok, now I am wondering which book.


Glad to know I wasn't the only one who wondered that...




> Oh, it's called "How to transform your vacuum cleaner into a fully functional flame-thrower."


Hmmm, what do I gotta do to get a copy of that book...Talk about your page turners!! :dance:


----------



## a1cowmilker (Jun 14, 2005)

How cool was this. I felt sorry for those girls, they will grow up wondering why they arn't making it in life. Very few men would want to spend their life with those spoiled kids. That father seemed to only be able to say, "it's the mother's fault." 
My question, would you do it again?


----------



## Lairvine (Feb 27, 2005)

My DH and I are both really proud of the Clover family. The show was great. Ya'll are our kinda people.


----------



## TxCloverAngel (Jun 20, 2005)

Arkie1 said:


> I thought both families had some valid points and were able to teach the other lessons that they may have overlooked.
> I know there's a lot that didnt' get shown from both families. If they only showed the worst parts of Dana's family, I assume they did the same with the Hollywood family. :shrug:
> 
> I liked the meeting at the table of both couples. When Charles admitted he was trying to bring out more of his soft side with the boys and the way Bruce thought the girls should start having more responsibility.
> ...


actually, the only ppl in our house who were really mad about the show were the BOYS!
They didnt like the fact that they didnt show the conversations before their comments about work & Charles etc...

They were answering questions....
How do you feel when you get into trouble?
Do you like chores?
Do you like work? 
well DUH of course they dont like any of that! They are kids!

they were mad that they didnt show them playing ball w/ Charles.
Or air the good things they said about him, yes, Charles gets on them when they dont do their chores, Yes he gets on em then they misbehave.. but in between there are lots of fun/games & hugs. they'll tell you that fast! They were not happy w/ that part at all.

I have GREAT kids and I think thats BECAUSE of how they are raised AND disciplined.. NOT in spite of it.


----------



## Cloverbud (Sep 4, 2006)

I was just waitin' for that rabbit's head to come off!! And honestly, I've seen those girl's outfits at Walmart :nana:


----------



## MeanDean (Apr 16, 2002)

TxCloverAngel said:


> They were answering questions....
> How do you feel when you get into trouble?
> Do you like chores?
> Do you like work?
> well DUH of course they dont like any of that! They are kids!


Yaving worked with teens - I was neither surprised nor shocked by that answer. 

Of course they'd rather play 24/7 ... that's why they're still living in your house so you can train them up to be men whom work AND play in moderation.

That said - tell the young one to keep his head/face up when tackling them trees. Keeps him from getting spearing penalties and/or injured.


----------



## rabbitgal (Feb 12, 2005)

Shucks, I've seen those outfits at Goodwill! I have Calvin Klein and Bill Blass, but I sure didn't pay $200 for them...more like $5, LOL.

$200 would get me a real website and a nice little German Angora doe I've been drooling over.


----------



## TxCloverAngel (Jun 20, 2005)

ok... I stuck a BIG Ole buttom to HT on the front page  how many points now?? lol


----------



## rabbitgal (Feb 12, 2005)

Hey, we have a link to HT! Way to go Dana!


----------



## rabbitgal (Feb 12, 2005)

Like 50 points for everyone who's visited your site in the last 30 minutes. :dance:


----------



## MeanDean (Apr 16, 2002)

TxCloverAngel said:


> ok... I stuck a BIG Ole buttom to HT on the front page  how many points now?? lol


Not sure I can fit all the zero's on the screen ... not without good old scientific notation!

How about 10.0e+120 ? ....oh and 7 scoops of ice cream, all with sprinkles.

And of course a big thanks from HT!


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

I didn't get to see the show, but I can tell it ROCKED!

I'll be checking out BitTorrent to see if I can get a copy downloaded, but I have to say from what I read here it sounds like it went great!

The best thing I saw here today was Dana saying that she wouldn't trade her life for anything - that she came home happy to have the life she's got. That's just wonderful. 

Yay! I'm so glad this happened and I got to watch ... even just this way.


----------



## TxCloverAngel (Jun 20, 2005)

ok y'all I'm off to bed.. more in the morning.... I'll answer the ?'s I missed tonight .
Thanks for the support Y'all are AWSOME!!


----------



## BeeFree (Feb 23, 2004)

Well, my DH and I kicked back with popcorn, wheat thins, and tea and watched the show. 

We really enjoyed it. Dana you are a star! 

It is a shame that it only lasts an hour and they edit so much. Would have loved to have seen more. 

Tina's girls were spoiled, just like she was. Her Mother should have told her to hire a maid, instead of using her for one. Maybe it woke this family up a bit. 

I thought Charles was going to blow a fuse when he discovered the boys hadn't done their chores. 

When is Part 2, Dana?


----------



## MeanDean (Apr 16, 2002)

BeeFree said:


> Well, my DH and I kicked back with popcorn, wheat thins, and tea and watched the show.
> 
> We really enjoyed it. Dana you are a star!
> 
> ...


Yes, have them bring you back when they do the "Geek Mom" ...

... I'll give ya some trade secrets to surpise everyone


----------



## Songbird (Apr 2, 2006)

Dana, I think you're doing a great job raising your family. The only issue I had was with the clothes. Now I don't believe in designer clothers either, but I do believe in sending your kids to school in decent clothes, not torn, ratty or dirty clothes. Clothes don't make the person for sure, but clean decent clothes show that you care about your kids. I hope you understand what I mean. This opinion coming from someone who had to wear crappy, holey, torn dirty clothes to school as a kid and was teased unmercifully. Today I wear Walmart jeans and shirts, but they are nice.


----------



## Lizza (Nov 30, 2005)

I just can't believe that they worked Grandma like that! And then to call in your mother to do all of her work! Unbelievable!!!


----------



## seedspreader (Oct 18, 2004)

My favorite part of the WHOLE show was when the hollywood dad asked grandma (while she was on vacation by the pool) has anyone fed the fish yet?

And she says:
"No, noone feeds the fish, if I don't feed them they don't eat, that's the problem around here". 

I about rolled off the couch laughing and a hootin'.


----------



## Wags (Jun 2, 2002)

Dh and I both enjoyed it. Couldn't believe how spoiled those rich folks were - our favorite quote: HM - "keeping up with the Jones is the real world" (or something to that effect) Good thing I didn't have anything in my mouth or I would have had a mess to clean up! LOL

Ya done us proud Dana! (Oh and I didn't think Charles was yelling - speaking sternly, but definately not yelling).


----------



## TxCloverAngel (Jun 20, 2005)

Songbird said:


> Dana, I think you're doing a great job raising your family. The only issue I had was with the clothes. Now I don't believe in designer clothers either, but I do believe in sending your kids to school in decent clothes, not torn, ratty or dirty clothes. Clothes don't make the person for sure, but clean decent clothes show that you care about your kids. I hope you understand what I mean. This opinion coming from someone who had to wear crappy, holey, torn dirty clothes to school as a kid and was teased unmercifully. Today I wear Walmart jeans and shirts, but they are nice.


I agree 100% but that comment was taken out of context.. they asked the boys.. what would you not wear or what clothes do you not like? They do not now, nore have they ever (cept for work clothes) worn ripped or worn out clothes. That was very misleading.

they actually had brand new clothes bought just the week before.. and were asked to change them or turn them inside out due to a logo.

Oh.. and Bryan wearing his clothes to bed in for school the next day? He is in that Freakingly modest phase.... he didnt want to be filmed in Jammie's. he wouldn't even show his naked feet! lol

the funny thing?? the "Clover Cool" clothes were bought at Wal-Mart (by abc) Craig has the exact same shirt in his drawer! Not hanging in the closet.. horror! lol showing the empty closet.. but not the cram packed full huge dressers! lol


----------



## tiffnzacsmom (Jan 26, 2006)

Don't worry about the sleeping in clothes thing, my son does it too sometimes and I know I don't want to be seen in jammies.


----------



## MeanDean (Apr 16, 2002)

tiffnzacsmom said:


> Don't worry about the sleeping in clothes thing, my son does it too sometimes and I know I don't want to be seen in jammies.


Couldn't be any worse than one of my closest childhood friends - whom I met at age 5, and by the time we were 15, he was wearing the same shirt he wore the day before ... only turned it inside out to the clean side.


----------



## mama2littleman (Nov 8, 2004)

Dana,

I LOVED it! I think you came off really well and you have an absolutely wonderful family. 

And to the person who asked "What's so scary about getting eggs from the chicken coop?" or something to that effect. Didn't you see the "Chicken's aren't scared of Karate" thread last week?


Nikki


----------



## MoonShine (Mar 17, 2003)

That was awesome,Dana! I loved it. I thought all around,the swap turned out really good. I teared up when those girls gave their Grandma the pillow...that was so sweet!
And your little girl is so adorable 

:baby04:


----------



## Wendy (May 10, 2002)

I loved it. Even though the reception sucked! Bad weather here.

The gal would be really shocked to see my side of the closet. I have 2 coats hangin in it & that is it! My wardrobe consists of jeans & t-shirts. I have 1 pair of tennis shoes, a pair of hiking shoes, & a pair of boots. I really prefer no shoes at all when I can get away with it. 

I would have had to kill the rabbit.  

On the yell jar. I could not afford to pay into it. I really start everyday saying I am not going to yell at any of the kids, but somehow I just never last.  I watch shows like this & it makes me even more determined to get on my kids for bad behavior. I can not stand the disrespect that most kids have. I sometimes think I am too hard on them, but I get many compliments on their good behavior so we must be doing something right.

Keep on doing what you are & your kids will turn out great!


----------



## kesoaps (Dec 18, 2004)

I think y'all did a terrific job. Heck, I was even impressed with Tina! Sure, she was shallow, but she was so sweet with your little one stuck in the tomato cage, lol! Considering the lifestyle she came from, it looked to me like she handled that first week well. I think you both did great. And as has been mentioned, both families appeared to have learned from it. Isn't that what it's all about?

(Why didn't I see any great danes???)


----------



## Shepherd (Jan 23, 2005)

Oh for pete sakes, it's almost 1:30 AM here and I just keep reading to try and get to the end so I can post, LOL... and everytime I get to the end of the next page, there's another page or two that's been added. I give up - I'll just go ahead and post now.

Dana - you did us all proud, bless your heart. You, your husband and your kids were great!

There was a bunch of us in the Family & Homesteading chatroom in TalkCity... so many that I missed several things so I'm really bummed I didn't tape it. But we had a blast... it's a shame you weren't there to catch everything that was said. 

Huge congratulations! You rock!!!!!


----------



## seedspreader (Oct 18, 2004)

http://abc.go.com/primetime/wifeswap/episode/306/bio.html

All the extra stuff is up.


----------



## seedspreader (Oct 18, 2004)

hmmm from reading, they DO have a maid.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Chuck said:


> And another thing I thought of - Ol hollywood family must not be THAT well off - if they decided to do this show for 20K. Probably need it to pay the credit card bills...


Not neccesarilly so. $20k for 2 weeks equals an annual income of $520,000 per year. The California family may have simply considered it a two week bonus with a degree of national exposure photo time. By Hollywood standards, even non-flattering media exposure has potential positive value.

The fathers remark of giving the daughter 5k of "his money" may very well have been reference to his share of the program provided bonus , which is found money.


----------



## TxCloverAngel (Jun 20, 2005)

hmmmm just read her after the show interview. 

well, my mama told me "If I dont have anything nice to say...." you know the rest.


----------



## seedspreader (Oct 18, 2004)

TxCloverAngel said:


> hmmmm just read her after the show interview.
> 
> well, my mama told me "If I dont have anything nice to say...." you know the rest.


LOL, well, you know how that goes. Some folks have to get the last word in when there's no one to challenge it.


----------



## TxCloverAngel (Jun 20, 2005)

yeah........

But be nice! and for the record... 

My home is...
1.) Small
2.) cluttered (too little roome, too much ppl/stuff)
But it is NOT "Dirty" period.

AND,,
My home is full of love and affection, BUT it is mixed w/ a healthy dose discipline & structure.

ok vent over. 
*chanting to self* I will be nice... I will be nice... I will be nice..........


----------



## Cat (Jun 19, 2004)

Ugh...a LOT of reading! 

Dana, it was great being able to put a person to the online ID. You're good people! You handled yourself very well and didn't appear to be all that hard on the girls which is nice because no matter how the rest of us feel their reality is their own and it's what they know as being right. I've seen some of those Mom's be brutal! It was nice to see Dad back you up with the egg collection!

As far as Grandma, I felt a bit sorry for her but because I believe we teach people how to treat us I feel that if Grandma didn't do all the chores and allow the family to expect so much of her they wouldn't. I also think that her doing so much is how she 'nurtures' her family, it gives her a sense of being a valuable member of the family. When we all descend on my Grandma's house each July you couldn't pry her out of the kitchen for anything...(she's a workaholic) she's going to feed everyone, by golly and you're not going to stop her. I tend to think that Hollywood Grandma likes her role in the family even if it's sometimes a bit too much. 

Your boy tackling the tree was precious! Your daughter is precious as well and that scene with the tomato cage was adorable! All your kids handled themselves very well and I didn't notice a single tantrum from them! 

Last but not least I don't think you should have butchered the rabbit in front of them, and am glad you didn't. Being sensitive to others feelings is never a bad thing, now, having rabbit for dinner, one that they didn't have to watch being executed might not have been a bad thing!


----------



## Cat (Jun 19, 2004)

Oh...and one other thing I thought of within the first 2 minutes of the show...if you got a black plastic stock tank plug and drilled a 1" hole with a 'core' bit in the bottom of that kiddie pool you'd not have to lift it to drain the water and it'd last a lot longer! LOL That's my best advice from having to deal with kiddie pools all summer long!


----------



## MorrisonCorner (Jul 27, 2004)

Chuck said:


> Yes, may that CA lady suffer the same fate as her "maid." The "male" of the house is already paying the price for his passivity.
> 
> Isn't it funny that they had to make a man who loves his kids out to be the bad guy? I mean, yeah, your boys need to know you believe in them - but how is requiring them to be respectful a bad thing? I don't understand this world sometimes.


Different parenting techniques are not necessarily "bad." I personally find it offensive that my husband was trained from infancy to say "yes maam" to all women. When I hear that I'm pretty sure he's not actually listening to me, just agreeing reflexively from training. He has no idea what I just said but he knows from training that the "right answer" is the "polite" answer. Since I'd rather he was paying attention than mouthing polite I'm not impressed.

There's another cultural difference we don't see in the northeast, the use of "Mz Kelly.." "Mz" and a woman's first name. While we have moved away from a child calling an older person Mr. or Mrs. and their last name (most children call us by our first names, no title) I find the "Mz firstname" convention sounds peculiar to my ears.

A child, anyone for that matter, can be respectful without resorting to mouthing a title. Mouthing "sir" in times of stress strikes me as being somewhat similar to my puppy dropping and rolling in front of my alpha male. So you've proven you're the alpha, and you've got the verbal human equivalent of the submissive puppy roll to show for it... if it works for you, have at it. But it isn't a universal way of raising kids.


----------



## MorrisonCorner (Jul 27, 2004)

sullen said:


> The sad thing is people like Dana's family ( and mine) will be stuck taking care of people like the other family. When the SHTF. (Like now)


The S is H T F right now? Where? Why?

You know what is amusing? They are probably sitting down with their friends saying "those are just the sort of people WE will be taking care of..."


----------



## PATRICE IN IL (Mar 25, 2003)

All I can say is I can't wait to see it!!!!!!!!!
Patrice


----------



## Cat (Jun 19, 2004)

I have a not-great copy on VHS if anyone needs it...I got about 1/2 of last Thursday's Survivor on the front end and it's an old tape so it's a bit whoOoOoOoshy but it works! PM me an address and I can send it along.


----------



## tallpaul (Sep 5, 2004)

I don't see where there was anything bad tina said in the interview... Dirty? a small home with everyone livin in it that i a working farm will NOT be as clean and uncluttered as a large home with a staff... looking between the two Tina likely chose a bad word of dirty- instead of cluttered and crowded- well that and you guys wear shoes and boos- well and clothes more than three times. It is about perspective.

I was surprised to read that Tina was a times two cancer survivor... 

I am not seeing a whole lot to be miffed about in the interview? Yours is as different as hers. I don't agree with the lifestyle the rich folk have of the extravagance of the disposables and clothes etc. I would likely die if my wife would goto a store and buy twenty pair of designer shoes at once as tina said in the interview but I would not have too hard a time over a pair or two f designer jeans if it made her look and feel that good and it was bought with cash and part of her "mad money".


----------



## Mike in Ohio (Oct 29, 2002)

Dana, DW and I watched the show and found it very interesting. It was neat putting a face to your postings.

I don't usually watch wifeswap but sometimes DW hooks me into watching. I was impressed at the lack of conflict when the two couples sat down. 

I have to say, I don't know that I would be willing to put my life on a show like that.

Mike


----------



## sgrmtndrone (May 13, 2002)

Our normal tv would have been Deal or no Deal but we watched wife swap tonight . I kind of wish ya would have offe'd stew lol . We enjoyed the show the Wife got off the pc even  Dana your #1 !


----------



## deaconjim (Oct 31, 2005)

Dana, we loved the show and you and your family did great. There are only two things that I would have done different:

1. Stu would have been stew

2. It would have been great if Charles had immediately dropped a 20 in the yell jar and told her to let him know when he needs to put more in. :hobbyhors 

Once again, GREAT JOB!


----------



## newatthis (Aug 3, 2006)

Excellent. Your family is great!!!!!
To funny that Dana said we are packing clothes *we* bought for the Clover Boys.
And then to find out ABC purchased them at Wal-mart.

Your homestead is great.
Wish I was your neighbor.

We taped the show so I am going to watch it again today.
What's up with your son and the tree??? Too Funny!!
Also where was your daughter for most of the show? Did your mom have her?

My question is how to you get to the "new house" ? 
Does ABC put you on regular plane or on one of theirs.
Also where do the people go to get to the table where you meet the other family at the end?
Congradulations.
-----------------
tammie


----------



## olehippy (Feb 2, 2005)

Mike in Ohio said:


> . I was impressed at the lack of conflict when the two couples sat down.
> Mike


My thoughts exactly. It was refreshing to see that everyone was civil. 

I wished they had focused more on the "new" wife doing farm style stuff rather than her opinion that your kids were suffering from lack of "Clover Cool". 

olehippy


----------



## SherrieC (Aug 24, 2002)

You cracked me up first thing reading the weekly schedule, about the $30,000 mediation garden that she never uses, "throw a towel on the ground, and pray" LOL!!! and the look on the faces of the dinner guests when you mentioned butchering hogs, they were Horrified! Poor Grandma, tina's own Mom!! she should be ashamed! 
We also have booooyyyysss 5 of them and our youngest No# 6 is a girl. On Sunday afternoon, we had a family butcher line going on. the 5 year old daughter was catching ducks till we had a cage full then the bigger boy was butchering the 8 yr old getting the lungs out, as older son's hands are too big. then the 5 year old was washing them with the hose in our outdoor sink, and I who was slightly sick and exhausted was putting the clean birds after checking into the large pan o water, for refridgeration.
they seeing the father bring out the butcher knife said " who needs a knife for a rabbit?" lol! We twist necks, or some of us whack behind the head and the cut throats. 
I was hoping you were getting like $40,000, I guess I was thinking of the other trading spouses or whatever. I know you put it to good use! 
I was disapointed also not to see the danes. But when she brought in your mom, to do the housework that was Priceless!! why would anyone want to lie in bed? boring! 
$5000 to sit on the couch and listen? I hope his workers didn't see that!! I want $5000 extra to show up on time! lol! My kids wouldn't have pulled that but if they did, it would be "what in your room would you like to keep because you just lost ____?? " now get your butt back on that couch!


----------



## MeanDean (Apr 16, 2002)

TxCloverAngel said:


> yeah........
> 
> But be nice! and for the record...
> 
> ...


*AND* you're family is filled with young men who will be self sufficient when they reach age 18.

I dare say (IMHO) the girlie-pods in the Lovazzano are going to be living off Daddy's hard work until they find (and divorce) a sugar-daddy of equal capacity to squander enough cash to build an enterprise zone in the inner-city and/or feed an entire village in Darfur!


----------



## MeanDean (Apr 16, 2002)

MorrisonCorner said:


> Different parenting techniques are not necessarily "bad." I personally find it offensive that my husband was trained from infancy to say "yes maam" to all women. When I hear that I'm pretty sure he's not actually listening to me, just agreeing reflexively from training. He has no idea what I just said but he knows from training that the "right answer" is the "polite" answer. Since I'd rather he was paying attention than mouthing polite I'm not impressed.
> 
> There's another cultural difference we don't see in the northeast, the use of "Mz Kelly.." "Mz" and a woman's first name. While we have moved away from a child calling an older person Mr. or Mrs. and their last name (most children call us by our first names, no title) I find the "Mz firstname" convention sounds peculiar to my ears.
> 
> A child, anyone for that matter, can be respectful without resorting to mouthing a title. Mouthing "sir" in times of stress strikes me as being somewhat similar to my puppy dropping and rolling in front of my alpha male. So you've proven you're the alpha, and you've got the verbal human equivalent of the submissive puppy roll to show for it... if it works for you, have at it. But it isn't a universal way of raising kids.


Is that why the Lovazzano girls basically laughed at and ignored their father's instruction ... a father who was quoted more than once saying "_it's their mother's fault_."

Sorry, but IMHO I see nothing but an un-hollywood ending for the ladies of Lovazzano.


----------



## grannygardner (May 4, 2005)

I just finished reading both manuals and interviews. I came away with the impression that Bruce doesn't want to be bothered with his family except when they go out to dinner on the one night of the week. Tina doesn't want to be a mother who takes care of the kids and the home, she wants to be a friend to her daughters and let Grandma do the real work.

Dana and Charles both love the time they spend with their kids. I loved this reply by Dana to the question about spending time without the children. _Spend time without the kids? I haven't even gone to the bathroom by myself in 12 years! There's always fingers or toes wiggling underneath the door and someone asking, "Mommy can you see my finger? Mommy are you in there?" I get a kick out of it._

If I had to choose which home I'd rather live in it would be the Clover's with not a moment's hesitation.


----------



## TxCloverAngel (Jun 20, 2005)

tallpaul said:


> I don't see where there was anything bad tina said in the interview... Dirty? a small home with everyone livin in it that i a working farm will NOT be as clean and uncluttered as a large home with a staff... looking between the two Tina likely chose a bad word of dirty- instead of cluttered and crowded- well that and you guys wear shoes and boos- well and clothes more than three times. It is about perspective.
> 
> I was surprised to read that Tina was a times two cancer survivor...
> 
> I am not seeing a whole lot to be miffed about in the interview? Yours is as different as hers. I don't agree with the lifestyle the rich folk have of the extravagance of the disposables and clothes etc. I would likely die if my wife would goto a store and buy twenty pair of designer shoes at once as tina said in the interview but I would not have too hard a time over a pair or two f designer jeans if it made her look and feel that good and it was bought with cash and part of her "mad money".


your right Paul. I think I am getting a little defensive. 

That is one of my pet peeves.. don't call my house DIRTY!I work very hard to keep 1000sr ft clean. lol And saying that my children are treated w/ a lack of affection & tenderness... well, Mama Bear got mad.

and... the cancer? well I guess it irked me because we were not allowed to speak of that. they (Tina & Bruce) didn't want that to be part of the story. And I used it as a point, "What more do you ppl need to go thru before you realize what is really important? Not status.. not clothes.. not Money... EACHOTHER!! It kinda made me think that they didn't like the way they looked, so they pulled on heart strings. No biggie.. I know.

and I think its funny how she had to point out the "pig I bought the Clover Family at the feed store." 
ummmm I picked out the pig.. ABC payed for it before Tina came to our home. The feed store held it for her to pick up tho.... geesh...

ok.... calm now.


----------



## carly (Mar 20, 2003)

I watched the show and you and your family were great!! I loved your place,the way you are bringing up the kids and all the animals. You really do live off the land.....and I am sooo proud of your for instilling some values into those girls ---they needed it. 

You did a wonderful job.

And Your hubby showed his true colors, was not phony and "came around" with some tenderness, with is very manly.

I don't want to say aything about the other family except you made you mark there...very good! I was tickled pink to watch someone I 'know' do such a fine job. :angel: 
Carly
:cowboy:


----------



## savinggrace (Oct 27, 2005)

As Dana has mentioned a couple of times; please everyone remember the power of the cutting room floor!!!!!

Both families were edited to make them look as extreme as possible. Do I think in real life Charles continually terrifies the children into doing things they really don't want to do? Absolutely not. Yet from the tone of the show that's what you would think. As mentioned, the boys were upset they didn't show them all spending time and playing together. What they have done is take the Clover's values and make some of them seem positively harsh. If you really look at the backbone of the family-everyone seems very well adjusted and happy.

I also think that's true of the L. family-that too was edited to show the most drama possible! Just look at the press release of the L. family. It might appear as though Tina has nothing to worry about aside from which car to drive, but everybody has a story that could break your heart. 

On any given day, if my family were being videotaped practically 24/7; you could edit our lives, our thoughts, our comments and create an episode from the Clover family and the L. family. I see a bit of both families in us! We do have privlages that most don't. Yet we have trials and tribulations you can't imagine. Yet even my greatest of friends believe my life is just picture perfect.
And all the while, we try extremely hard to make our children appreciate hard work and to not take anything for granted. We don't yell. Truthfully because my voice doesn't carry well. They know I mean business by my LOOK and my TONE. Does that mean my children aren't respectful? Absolutely not. Does that mean I am going to judge if someone else yells to get their children's attention? Heck No. 

Just remember the power of the cutting room floor folks! Reserve judgement. You aren't seeing the whole side to the story!


----------



## nodak3 (Feb 5, 2003)

I thought the CA women were are spoiled brats, that the homesteading dad DID need to lighten up and speak civilly, and that rabbits ARE for eating. Generally, the CA ladies were immodest and lazy, the CA dad totally disconnected, and the poor Grandma needs to move elsewhere fast. The homesteading kids might need a few more perks in life and certainly less yelling at, but I love their level of politeness. My kids learned to work and to say Mr and Mrs. And the teaching the homesteading dad to meditate? I would have refused such malarky--maybe taken her to prayer meeting instead. Overall, if I had to choose, I'll take the homesteaders home and family ANY day.


----------



## mamacags (May 29, 2004)

You guys did great! I would rather be known and loved for what is inside of me instead of a designer label slapped on the outside of me. Congratulations!


----------



## Chuck (Oct 27, 2003)

Yeah, that would have been good - why didn't the show show Tina attending services on Sunday? I bet that would have added a very interesting bit to the show. 

Course if it was me, I'd have claimed to be a member of the most Jump-around charismatic, pentecostal church in town, just for those two weeks. Heh. OR claim to be pagan, and announce that today is the date for our annual holy "skyclad" ceremony.  Come on Tina! stop yer grinnin' and drop yer linen!


----------



## MeanDean (Apr 16, 2002)

Chuck said:


> Yeah, that would have been good - why didn't the show show Tina attending services on Sunday? I bet that would have added a very interesting bit to the show.
> 
> Course if it was me, I'd have claimed to be a member of the most Jump-around charismatic, pentecostal church in town, just for those two weeks. Heh. OR claim to be pagan, and announce that today is the date for our annual holy "skyclad" ceremony.  Come on Tina! stop yer grinnin' and drop yer linen!


Agreed ...

... what would have also been fun to watch is if ABC had upgrade Dana's '_convertible_' to a Dixie Chopper ... seeing Tina trying to master that monster would have been VERY entertaining!


----------



## goatmarm (Nov 19, 2005)

---


----------



## LittleRedHen (Apr 26, 2006)

I didn't get to watch it.. Gov Debate was on instead


----------



## via media (Jun 3, 2005)

Tina was probably right that Dana's house was dirty. It didn't start out that way but houses get dirty when no one cleans up and she certainly wasn't doing much cleaning up!

/VM


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

My husband wants to know why most Hollywood type women always have nice perky breasts even when they are older.... :help: :nono: And do they really ever eat....certainly skinny girls dont have jugs like that unless you are a well bred dairy goat  

Good thing the boys didnt do anything to need a good spank....of course those girls could have used one (or 10).

You earned your money Clover family....hope you enjoy it!


----------



## ZooNana (Feb 25, 2005)

Dana, can you tell us a little more about your mother being called in? How did she react to being asked to do that? (I mean what went on off camera) Did Tina ask her or people from the show?

I think that's totally disrespectful. Your mother (and hers) has "done her time" raising a family, why should they raise another one? Helping is one thing, but doing ALL the work is just wrong. (of course I know the culture her mother comes from is a bit different about that)

I think that Tina just sat on her rump all day or spent money bothered me the most.

My kids were also hollaring at the screen about the $200+ jeans. My kids dress better than most of their friends and we buy almost all our clothes second-hand. No one has ever noticed that they aren't wearing costly clothes. 

Besides who the heck knows you paid $200+ for jeans unless you tell them? As long as your grits is covered, why bother paying that much? I guess I'll never understand that. No one needs 12 pairs of anything. My kids have 2 pairs of jeans at most, one for messy chores and one for everyday wear.


----------



## ZooNana (Feb 25, 2005)

Oh yea.. I just remembered.. since when is saying "yes, Sir" or "no, Sir" a bad thing? I'd be very upset if my kids didn't do that.


----------



## TxCloverAngel (Jun 20, 2005)

My mom was a real trooper. She was told before-hand that they had something planned for her, but didn't know what till Tina told her.

My mother has a masters degree and had to cancel her patients appts for 2 days to clean MY house?? she was pretty disgusted by the whole idea.. but played along and did great.

I don't know if Tina brought it up or if the producers thought of it because that's how it is at Tina's house.


----------



## Deb862 (Jun 22, 2005)

I thought the show was great, Dana. As far as "yelling", what Charles was doing was IMHO not really "yelling." I think you guys are doing a great job!

I also just loved the scene at the dinner table when the subject of butchering meat came up LOL! You could practically hear the crickets! Really, where do they think that juicy steak came from?

All in all, I think that your family (in the end) seemed to have been more open to things than the other family. In fact, from what I can see both in the show and in the after interviews, the entire experience didn't teach them a thing. This is really unfortunate, especially for a cancer survivor. As someone else pointed out, most people I know that have survived a brush with death are much LESS concerned about material things!? I just don't get it.

I really thought them sending your children clothes afterwards was pretty degrading though. I wouldn't have even accepted them, especially given that they are already properly clothed. I personally would never even think of doing such a thing (unless the family was truly direly in need, of course), which really only served to make the Lovazanno's feel good about themselves for "helping" the poor "deprived" Clover children.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

What time are they airing wife swap this morning? Did I miss it??


Pony!


----------



## TxCloverAngel (Jun 20, 2005)

huh? it was lastnight. please tell us you are joking  lol


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2006)

I too felt that perhaps the view of Tina & her family was probably skewed via editing until I read her "manual" this morning. After reading what she wrote about her husband, her mother and her own values..what she feels is important in her life..I don't think that the show portrayed her views as anything less than accurate. 

To each his own... :shrug:


----------



## Karenrbw (Aug 17, 2004)

After seeing the intro where Grandma cooked everything in the house, I was looking forward to seeing Hollywood Mom cooking for her new family. No McD's, no frozen pizza - a real meal. Must not have been too dramatic or it would have made the cut.


----------



## TxCloverAngel (Jun 20, 2005)

I know one of her "phases was gourmet cooking" so probably..
They only eat "Organic" things in their house...
Tina wouldn't eat a Tomato that Craig grew and proudly brought to her.. because she said it wasn't Organic.... ummmmm does she know what Organic is?? Oh drats!! I did forget to stick one of those little "O" stickers on each tomato.. that's it.


----------



## cowgirlone (May 9, 2002)

What a great show! Way to go!!
Dana, you have a wonderful family, your young sons are so handsome! I know you must be proud of them.


----------



## Melissa (Apr 15, 2002)

In Tina's bio it said she has taken gourmet cooking lessons and likes to cook for the parties she and her husband throw. It said she often spends $1000 per meal when they have their friends over for dinner. I was a bit astonished at that as that is my budget for 20 weeks! She said they never eat fast food and purchase only organic foods.


----------



## turtlehead (Jul 22, 2005)

Just read these posts and the ABC.com website. You guys came off really well from what I can tell (no TV here). 

I think they must have played up the Hollywood family's materialism. There's nothing wrong with enjoying your money. I did feel real sorry for Bruce. Tina seems to ignore his clearly stated desires in several areas - like keeping the dinner party moving around the house when he's clearly tired and wants to call an end to it. Also she doesn't curtail her spending habits when he's clearly stated he doesn't mind her spending money but would like her to stick to a budget. I don't know how much of that interview she wrote herself and how much the producers doctored it; she came off looking like a good hearted but self centered person.

It looks like they tried to make the Clover family look like dirt farmers and a work camp but IMO if that's the worst they could do to you then you came out pretty well. I told my DH that I wouldn't care what they put on TV about me, if they paid me $20K. I just wouldn't want my family to have to cope with some "extreme" woman being here for a week or two.


----------



## Melissa (Apr 15, 2002)

Dana, did she bring her own food/snacks to your house????


----------



## Wendy (May 10, 2002)

Am I the only one having a hard time picturing the CA mom ever being pregnant & giving birth?? If that is all the better she does for her kids now, how was she when they were infants? I am sure grandma did the majority of the work. Somehow can't picture her changing a dirty diaper.


----------



## TxCloverAngel (Jun 20, 2005)

Melissa said:


> Dana, did she bring her own food/snacks to your house????


No, but she could request that certain things be here... then the crew would get it. I'm not sure how much that happened.


----------



## Deb862 (Jun 22, 2005)

Only eats organic but wouldn't eat a tomato grown by your family from the earth (I'm assuming without chemicals) because it wasn't organic? :shrug: I'm definitely lost on this one. I'll take it!


----------



## beorning (Apr 14, 2006)

Good show. I especially liked how everyone seemed to take something positive away from the experience, and learn from it. I've seen it once or twice before, and the folks involved then were definitely not getting much out of it except a chance to ridicule the other couple.

Nice place, Dana. 


Drew


----------



## MeanDean (Apr 16, 2002)

TxCloverAngel said:


> I know one of her "phases was gourmet cooking" so probably..
> They only eat "Organic" things in their house...
> Tina wouldn't eat a Tomato that Craig grew and proudly brought to her.. because she said it wasn't Organic.... ummmmm does she know what Organic is?? Oh drats!! I did forget to stick one of those little "O" stickers on each tomato.. that's it.


ROTFL :rotfl: 

I'm sorry - but okay - so I guess Tina was unaware that other working farms are more than likely supplying her organic toms?

Or did she confuse hydroponic (_e.g. less taste, more water_) for something grown by a kid on a farm that wasn't massed produced as part of a large commercial agricultural concern?

Gimmee a break! What type of schools do they have out there in La,La land?


----------



## Hovey Hollow (Apr 25, 2005)

MeanDean said:


> ROTFL :rotfl:
> 
> I'm sorry - but okay - so I guess Tina was unaware that other working farms are more than likely supplying her organic toms?
> 
> ...


Ones that don't have cute yellow school buses!!!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2006)

deleted dupe


----------



## Trisha-MN (May 10, 2002)

I really enjoyed seeing this. I think you and your family did great Dana.


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2006)

I kind of got the impression that she thinks "organic" means something you buy "fresh" from the supermarket that same day. Does she not realise fruits and vegetables that she buys from the grocery store that day might be days or weeks old? And if it isn't labelled organic, it probably isn't.


----------



## tallpaul (Sep 5, 2004)

DEana- I hope I did not come off favoring the others- not so- I would only pick thier house over yours if I could sell it! Then I could buy one like yours AWAY from the RR tracks- the only negative I saw  and take the extra monies and buy more land,equipment and the rest I'd put in the bank and likely only work on the farm. My house is about that size and I find it fine although theres only one of me and a few crittters  As far as your family you all are great- charles is funny- the kids great. I felt bad when in the interview at your opening line and comments on yourself. You are definately an awesome lady. I hope this works out well for you all and am looking foward to you bein on Oprah


----------



## PutteringAround (Apr 6, 2006)

I have it recorded on DVD. If anyone wants a copy let me know.


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

Dana, you came across as being a Queen, Tina as a spoiled princess. Vicky was great. Charles is a good father and Bruce has a lot tolearn and to be sorry for later in his life.
You have a nice place, a good husband, and well mannered, good, kids. You ARE the winner in this show, no doubt.
Ed


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

TxCloverAngel said:


> huh? it was lastnight. please tell us you are joking  lol



No, someone in an earlier post said that it would be aired in the Chicago area this morning because the stupid Bears game was on here last night.

I've been all over ABC's local and national site, but can't find any information on it.

Looks like I missed out. 

Pony!


----------



## MeanDean (Apr 16, 2002)

Hovey Hollow said:


> Ones that don't have cute yellow school buses!!!!


Oh yeah - that was another laugh-out-loud moment.


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2006)

Pony said:


> No, someone in an earlier post said that it would be aired in the Chicago area this morning because the stupid Bears game was on here last night.
> 
> I've been all over ABC's local and national site, but can't find any information on it.
> 
> ...


 I thought they said it was going to be Wednesday morning (late Tues night).


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2006)

Pony said:


> No, someone in an earlier post said that it would be aired in the Chicago area this morning because the stupid Bears game was on here last night.
> 
> I've been all over ABC's local and national site, but can't find any information on it.
> 
> ...


 This post says wed morning

http://homesteadingtoday.com/showpost.php?p=1727201&postcount=42


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

ladycat said:


> This post says wed morning
> 
> http://homesteadingtoday.com/showpost.php?p=1727201&postcount=42



:doh: 

Thanks. There is obviously too much blood in my caffeine system.

Pony!


----------



## Topaz Farm (Jan 27, 2005)

I watched it, wouldn't have missed it. Even DH missed a few minutes of his football game. 

Just about choked on the school bus comment and the looks on the faces when butchering animals was mentioned.

I was wondering where the Clover Cool clothes come from. Unless something has really changed since the last time I was there, there isn't a store in town or the neighboring town to buy $200 pair of jeans.

I kept looking for something that I might recognize, but it has been so long since I was back there and it has grown so, that I didn't see anything familiar.

We were going to be in that part of the county over the weekend, but from what I understand it is a good thing we didn't. From what I have been told from family that that part of the country got drenched.


----------



## KindredSpirit (Feb 16, 2006)

TxCloverAngel said:


> your right Paul. I think I am getting a little defensive.
> 
> That is one of my pet peeves.. don't call my house DIRTY!I work very hard to keep 1000sr ft clean. lol And saying that my children are treated w/ a lack of affection & tenderness... well, Mama Bear got mad.
> 
> ...


I just read the interview on ABC's Wife Swap website. I think it is very telling in terms of what you each said in the interview. She was judgmental and insulting in terms of your house and how you raise your children. You, on the other hand, made no derogatory comments about her or her family. Kudos to you for being the moral person. When you look at the spirit of the person, you are the rich one!


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

Maybe I got the wrong opinion of them. But this is how I see it...

Am I the only person who feels sorry for the Lovazanno's family? It must be terrible to live with the knowledge that your friends would abandon you if you donât wear the ârightâ clothes. Itâs sad that they are controlled by others opinions of them to the point they are willing to spend tons of money to be sure their âfriendsâ approve of them. Are they so busy trying to impress others that they donât have time to be themselves and enjoy life? I wonder if they do anything just because they want to, or is everything they do engineered to impress others? How can anyone enjoy a life like that. I would feel like a zoo animal on display. 

Iâm also wondering what would happen to that family if the business suddenly went bankrupt? Would their âfriendsâ be there to help them through the hard times or drop them like a hot potato cause they could no longer afford to buy the ârightâ clothes. Iâm betting that their friends would disappear faster than the speed of light.

Someone posted wondering why the other family signed up for the show. I think they did it cause they thought they could get on TV and publicly âlord it overâ the âpoor country bumpkinsâ. Then they would have something to laugh about at their next dinner party. If that was the reason, it backfired in their face. 

As for the CA wife crying in the car cause those poor boys will never be able to escape their lifestyle... and improve to what, her lifestyle? Who would want it? Does she really prefer to have friends and family who âloveâ her for what she can buy instead of who she is? Are they really such shallow people that they have to âbuyâ friends by wearing designer clothes and appearing at the ârightâ places with the ârightâ people, driving the ârightâ car, etc.? 

I feel sorry for them. They are trapped in a void, and they donât even know it. With the money they have, they can afford to live any way they want. Itâs sad that they choose to stay in a situation that takes advantage of her elderly mother, teaches their children to buy friends, and limits them to a narrow existence that will make them miserable if the money suddenly dries up. To me it looks like their âfriendsâ and their money controls them. Not much free choice in their lives, just a necessity to live their lives in a way that impresses others.


----------



## Raftercat5 (Apr 14, 2005)

DANA: You are one cool lady!!! My hubby and I really enjoyed seeing a "real" person and her family on that show! Loved your family...you are raising a fine family. I'm sure I'm not the only one to say I can really relate to the Homesteading family. Loved the drama of "Stew" the bunny. I'm glad you taught the California family a thing or two. It's too bad the show wasn't longer! All in all, we loved it!
- Kathy


----------



## mom2girls (Oct 24, 2005)

I loved it Dana, you can be proud! I never heard you dh yell, raise his voice yes, but who doesn't. I am horrified by how hm treats her mother, man my mom would not tollerate that! I look forward to hearing what you have to say now that it is all over.


----------



## Hovey Hollow (Apr 25, 2005)

Ok......here's my take on Grandma. 
Dana said that Grandma is Japanese and married an American GI. She probably grew up in a very different situation than she is in now. She most likely has a very strong work ethic and has worked hard her entire life. 
At some point her daughter marries Bruce a very successful business owner and begins to live a life of luxury. Maybe Grandma is getting older, or Tina just wants to be nice to mom, or whatever, but they invite Grandma to live with them. They've probably got maids, and cooks, etc. But Grandma didn't grow up like that and she's not comfortable living that life. Dana sure wasn't. She was more comfortable working. So Grandma does what comes naturally to her. Doing things for her family. Tina and the girls won't do it, but they've got plenty of money to hire someone if the wanted/needed to. Grandma has just never spoken up and said enough is enough. This is the way she shows her love for her family. Her family has just chosen not to express their gratitude and has gotten used to her doing everything. THAT is what stinks!!! 
The camera caught Grandma complaining a few times, but I know plenty of Grandmas that won't let you lift a finger in their house, but complain the whole time.....it's something grandma's do. She is living in a house that she probably never even dreamed of growing up, but doesn't know what to do with herself if she's not busy. 
I'm not condoning it, but I don't think the family is forcing her to be their slave and I don't think it's elder abuse. I don't think it's respecting your elders, but that's a different story. 
Dana, I think you came out great.......and it's great to see a "fat country girl" as you put it on TV. You are beautiful by the way. Much prettier than the artificial beauty most often seen in the media.


----------



## ZooNana (Feb 25, 2005)

Spinner said:


> As for the CA wife crying in the car cause those poor boys will never be able to escape their lifestyle...


That part bothered me too. What the heck is so wrong with this lifestyle?? First of all it's impossible for everyone to have her lifestyle. 

Second, the Clovers are beyond blessed. How wonderful to be able to raise your children in such a loving home while growing up around animals and such. 

I wanted to vomit thinking there are homeless and starving people out there while the other family pays $200+ for a pair of jeans.. how selfish and shallow.


----------



## WildernesFamily (Mar 11, 2006)

TxCloverAngel said:


> I know one of her "phases was gourmet cooking" so probably..
> They only eat "Organic" things in their house...
> Tina wouldn't eat a Tomato that Craig grew and proudly brought to her.. because she said it wasn't Organic.... ummmmm does she know what Organic is?? Oh drats!! I did forget to stick one of those little "O" stickers on each tomato.. that's it.


Gourmet cooking.. and the best breakfast she could make for Charles was a slice of toast with jelly on? LOL. That really tickled me, and how he kept quiet and just ate it while she complained about her bad night's sleep. (Yes, yes, settle down, a breakfast of toast and jelly is perfectly fine, we have it all the time.)

That's really funny about the tomato  

Well, I enjoyed the show. Dana, I think you and your family are beautiful. I know how editing can make things seem very different to what they really are, I think with these shows they concentrate on what is important to each family and focus on those aspects in a slanted way.

As for those that have said they are too ordinary for one of these shows... that's just it.. most of the families *are* normal (whatever that is!), they just focus on things to make the families appear extreme.


----------



## Shepherd (Jan 23, 2005)

I too was SHOCKED when Tina decided to call in Dana's mother to come "work" at their farm. Had it been me she called, or my mother or MIL, she'd have been LAUGHED at and giving a stern lecture about growing up and accepting adult responsibility in life. That would have been a highlight I doubt they'd have edited out, just for the excitement value, LOL.

Obviously I am biased because I consider Dana to be "family" as I do most of my Homesteading Today buddies here, so my opinion is rather slanted. I'm sure Tina and her husband could be nice people but they've just gotten so "lost" in the secular world that they've never come to grasp with reality as to what an incredible world we live in, and the miracles one can see every day if they just learn to look for them. 

(Oh by the way Dana - I wanted to tell you I love the patchwork throw or quilt you had over the back of your couch.) 



Spinner said:


> ...Am I the only person who feels sorry for the Lovazanno's family? It must be terrible to live with the knowledge that your friends would abandon you if you donât wear the ârightâ clothes. Itâs sad that they are controlled by others opinions of them... How can anyone enjoy a life like that. I feel sorry for them. They are trapped in a void, and they donât even know it.


 I agree, but that is what they've chosen for their life. Sad isn't it?

I also think they probably left a lot out about Grandma - she may feel she has to do a lot around their house to earn her keep for staying with them (and if that's the case, shame on her daughter and the rest of that family for letting it get to such extremes)... but she also has the ability to speak up or say no to things. She could probably earn a real healthy income if she wanted to take on that same job for a different family in that ritzy area. And she might be treated with a lot more appreciation.

This was probably a very good learning experience about TV shows and movies for the kids involved, since they got to see how so many important things were edited out of the show for "sensationalism"!

As to the gift of designer clothes to the Clover family, I choose to believe (hope) they were just trying to do something nice for the kids.


----------



## via media (Jun 3, 2005)

Shepherd said:


> I also think they probably left a lot out about Grandma - she may feel she has to do a lot around their house to earn her keep for staying with them


I wondered about that, as well. 

/VM


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

HUbby and I really enjoyed the show last night. He backed your hubby all the way and was very impressed by the "yes sirs" and "no sirs" from the kids. Not enough of that in the world today, in our opinion!


----------



## Aintlifegrand (Jun 3, 2005)

I loved the show. I thought your family was wonderful I raised four, now adult, children and I can tell you that you and Charles are so right teaching those children respect, values, and work ethic. They are all successful, happy and appreciative adults who know how to work hard for what they need and want. Also, take it from someone who employs 600+ mostly young people...your boys will be men who will be very successful while the girls will fail time and time again without ever realizing why. I see it everyday...people who cannot come to work on time,call out when they want to go to a party, don't want to work while there and whine & complain constantly because of a sense of entitlement. I applaud your husband's ability to stay the course in today's world of over indulgent parents and "self absorbed' kids..no you and your family really aren't as "normal" as you think...unfortunately.


----------



## marvella (Oct 12, 2003)

Chuck said:


> Good points, Melissa. I'd like to see them swap an american family with someone from Darfur sometime. Talk about a wake-up call!



oprah did that one time, but i didn't get to see all off it. what i remember is the american mom couldn't believe they had to walk and get water. and the whole family breaking down with weariness by the end of the day.

it's a reminder to me that even the poor people in this country live like royalty compared to most of the rest of the world.

good point, melissa.


----------



## Deb862 (Jun 22, 2005)

One thing I noticed in the show, interviews, etc. is that Tina never referred to her mother as "mom" "my mom" etc. She made a reference to "gramma" to the kids once and I think she also made reference to "she" or "her". How truly sad for a mother-daughter relationship.

Also, while sitting here reading these responses, I wondered if the Lovanzanno's are checking out this website seeing what others' think of the whole thing. Also, I wondered if there is a website regarding them and their perspective. That would certainly be an interesting forum to read!


----------



## Melissa (Apr 15, 2002)

Agreed on both points Deb. I might refer to my Mom as Grandma if talking to my children, but if I am talking about her I would always say My Mom. 

I would love to read a site where they are posting about it too!


----------



## bachelorb (Oct 4, 2005)

Melissa said:


> I would love to read a site where they are posting about it too!


Think they'd have anything to say about the toilet seat cleaning thread with 55 replies


----------



## Karenrbw (Aug 17, 2004)

I think Tina should have been sent the the local thrift store on 50% off day with $20 and instructions to buy the whole family clothes. That would have opened her eyes a bit.


----------



## Songbird (Apr 2, 2006)

TxCloverAngel said:


> I agree 100% but that comment was taken out of context.. they asked the boys.. what would you not wear or what clothes do you not like? They do not now, nore have they ever (cept for work clothes) worn ripped or worn out clothes. That was very misleading.
> 
> they actually had brand new clothes bought just the week before.. and were asked to change them or turn them inside out due to a logo.
> 
> ...


Thanks for responding to my post and clearing things up. That's what I don't like about these reality shows - they are misleading and take everything out of context. Of course, the shows would probably be dull if they didn't do that - that's how they get people to watch. :shrug:


----------



## nduetime (Dec 15, 2005)

You did good Dana. We enjoyed the show. My Dh liked yours alot and saw nothing wrong with him at all. In fact, he even suggested that they had probably cut out all of the tape with his "softer" side to make "good" tv. Guess he was right, anyway, you done us proud girl, you guys just keep on keeping on as you are.


----------



## omnicat (Nov 29, 2005)

_But it is NOT "Dirty" period._

I agree, Dana. But from Tina's perspective, I'm assuming any house that's not filled with a lot of white, marble, and/or stainless steel she'd see as "dirty". 

At least she didn't completely dissolve in a heap of tears and helplessness at having to work a little. (which I was half-expecting).

And as I was pretty sure the older CA teen is a lost cause, I *was* suprised when she said, out of her own mouth "I realized how lazy we were." Recognition is half the battle. All I can say is that I think she benefited a lot from the experience.

<going to read the updates on the site>


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

"Why bless her heart!!!" Classic, Dana, just classic. I loved you from this line on. You made me laugh SO much with your down home wisdom.

I love your family & your home. Tell the boys they did real good and give Charles a big ol hug!

In reading Tina's interview


> Although it may not be easy *I know we would be just as happy if we were stripped of it all. *


I seriously doubt it.


----------



## Tracy in Idaho (Dec 8, 2002)

Dana, you and your family were great! We were absolutely riveted the entire time. My husband watched your intro and said -- "Look, finally a NORMAL family!"  

He was absolutely floored when those girls just laughed in the Hollywood Dad's face...

Tracy


----------



## Michael W. Smith (Jun 2, 2002)

Okay, watched the show, finally got through all the reading here, but didn't check out the Wife Swap site yet. Here is my view of what I saw. I realize that alot of film got thrown on the cutting room floor, but with what I saw (and I mean no disrespect):

Dana, you did GREAT!!!! As soon as I saw you, I had a big smile and laughed at some of your sayings. I feel like you truly are quite the lady and was quite proud that I "know" you. It's a shame though that the Wife Swap crew kept using the camera lens that made you look like you gained 50 pounds. :flame:  (But none of us are perfect, and I'm sure if you would have stayed out there, you could have got liposuction too!!!!!)
I'm assuming they must have used the "anorexic lens" for the other family!  Now, with that being said, I also think you have no trouble standing up for yourself, and I certainly wouldn't want to get on your "bad side". I think you could make things miserable if you wanted to. But all in all Dana - GREAT JOB!!!!! I loved the show.

Let me say, you have quite the family of children. Very polite, very respectful, you have done a wonderful job of raising them!

Now, your husband. (I'm trying to remember all of the stuff that ended up on the cutting room floor), however, at least in the show, your husband came across as quite "rough". While I agree he didn't "yell" at the children (HA, now I've been know to YELL!!), he certainly did seem quite harsh with them. And while I kept hearing your husband say "Bah to materialistic things", he certainly has a very nice 4 wheeler. Now, towards the end of the show, I am glad that he saw that he could talk to his children instead of having to be so harsh, however (and I realize the show probably made it seem like it), he still seemed a bit harsh. He seemed to get quite upset when Tina's rules were coming into play, and sure didn't exert "good sportsmanship behavior". Sometimes it seemed like it was HIS way or NO way. (Did he really think that a "week" of Tina's rules would "corrupt" your kids?)

As for the "no sir/maam, yes, sir/maam - I have to disagree with both you and your husband. You are raising kids - and while I understand you want them to be respectful and responsible - you are raising kids - not running a military camp. The show "showed" your children obviously scared of their father. (Whether it's true or not, that's what was "showed".) I'm quite sure, (at least I HOPE he knows) that to raise a family you need to show them love and understanding, not an iron fist. 

I certainly loved your "we raise our own animals and slaughter them ourselves" saying. And when Stew came out, I had to laugh as that one I knew was coming from reading a previous thread here!  (I can just imagine the uproar if they had showed you cutting off the rabbit's head!) PETA, the Humane Society, etc would be all over Wife Swap and you!!!!!!   

As for the other family. Are they for real? Were they REALLY like that? If so, it absolutely boggles the mind! I absolutely laughed myself to death over Tina's "Awwwww, I didn't know they REALLY had yellow buses like that." comment.  Of course to be fair, I suppose if I got thrown into a big city, I would be "clueless" to the life of the city and come out as a "country bumpkin".

The grandmother - absolutely adored her. She can come to our house anytime! It looked like she certainly knew how to cook. However, I don't really think she was letting herself be taken advantage of by daughter and family (please tell me it was her choice, and her desire to do what she does!) Was that "scripted" into the show?

The mother . . . . . . . . . . WOW!!!! If she truely is like that . . . . . (shaking my head). And it seems like her job is to raise another generation of "plastics". I certainly hope the family puts their money in a trust for the girls so they don't have to live in the "real world"!  

The father . . . . . . . . . . hmmmmmmm. Everything was "Tina's fault" huh? I wondered what exactly he did for a living. I certainly hope the business stays in business. If it didn't, I can't see him or his family living in the "real world".

The daughters . . . . . . . spoiled, prissy brats - especially the older one. 'nuf said about that.

Overall, I really think YOU and your family came out on top. I certainly hope I haven't offended you - that is by no means what I'm trying to do. And I certainly believe that what we saw on the show was not "all" your family or the other's family life is "really" like. (I understand all the extra film on the cutting room floor - I'm simply saying what my "take" was on the show.)

To finish up - you did GOOD!!! I truly hope that both families "learned" from the show - more their family than YOURS!!!! Great job!!!!


----------



## MeanDean (Apr 16, 2002)

Michael W. Smith said:


> As for the "no sir/maam, yes, sir/maam - I have to disagree with both you and your husband. You are raising kids - and while I understand you want them to be respectful and responsible - you are raising kids - not running a military camp.


I entirely disagree.

It's not just good training for the military - but also for the real world of employment.

No one gets fired nor has their career climb thwarted by the simple demonstration of respect through "_yes sir_" and "_no ma'am_."

I have however, in my 25 years in the workforce, seen many who've trashed their own careers because they were unable to master addressing elders and superiors in such a manner.

This includes working in '_casual_' IT shops as well as button-down wall street firms.


----------



## KathyJ (Sep 20, 2005)

wow - just read all the posts......
watched the show for the first time, all because I felt like I "knew" someone on it. Thought it went very well, considering how hollywood loves to edit some of these so-called reality shows. even my hubby watched a bit of it with me - he doesn't watch tv unless it's news or sports.

don't worry, Dana, your kids are great. figured the complaining about chores was edited. I complained too when I was growing up.

I do feel sorry for the other family though. Shows what can happen when you fill that void with materialism instead of Jesus. I love nice things too, but I would have a hard time spending that kind of money on clothes. $1000 on one pair of shoes???!!! Hope the kids learned something. Isn't there a camp where spoiled kids go to show what life is really about? wasn't that a reality show? 

I like the comments some of you made about what happens when the hollywood mom is grandma's age and her kids call her in to cook and clean.... wonder if she's even thought of what she's teaching her kids.

do you get to call them and check on stu/stew?


----------



## Michael W. Smith (Jun 2, 2002)

Well MeanDean. They we agree to disagree. Perhaps I don't like the idea, because as I kid, I got to see a family who had to answer "yes sir/ma'am, no sir/ma'am" to their parents. The father was a retired military man who drank his pension away, while the wife had to work to pay for everything as her husband certainly didn't help out with paying the bills. (I also wouldn't put it past the husband to beat the wife and the kids.)

My son doesn't say no "sir/ma'am, yes sir/ma'am", but is still respectful (and not that I'm biased  ) and a great kid. I guess I've always seen the "no sir/ma'am, yes sir/ma'am) language as coming from a military person who runs his family much like a military camp.

I am by no means saying that if this is the language you use in your family - "it's wrong". There is no "right" or "wrong" - what works for you, doesn't "fit" well with me and vice-versa. (I'm sure that there things that I do that would make you shake your head in disagreement too.)

As I said, I meant no disrespect to the Clover family. I was simply saying that "THAT" is how it came across in MY opinion.

(Your opinion may vary greatly.)


----------



## omnicat (Nov 29, 2005)

_...Am I the only person who feels sorry for the Lovazanno's family? It must be terrible to live with the knowledge that your friends would abandon you if you donât wear the ârightâ clothes. Itâs sad that they are controlled by others opinions of them... How can anyone enjoy a life like that. I feel sorry for them. They are trapped in a void, and they donât even know it._

Of course not! I believe Dana' reaction to the daughter's statement about friends dumping her without the "right" clothes...was that it broke her heart.


----------



## Jan Doling (May 21, 2004)

Dana....I am so proud of you guys. Tell your mom for me what a great job she's done raising you. Charles doesn't just happen to have an old batchelor uncle for me, does he? You are doing everything right and I'm honored to be in the HT family with you. I've been bragging about you at work for weeks now and made everyone tune in last night. They all loved you and said it was the best Wife Swap ever. I think you need your own TV show. Are you giving autographs yet?

Your farm house is charming....I love the green colors. I was worried about Brooke getting into stuff with ditzy Tina not watching out for her. Then I worried about the poor piggy ("Is he supposed to do that?"). I was glad you told us about the gate breaking and using the ATV to keep it shut. Otherwise, I would have thought Charles had an anger-management problem when he kicked the ATV into place! 

I hope all of America realizes how great your priorities are and this renews an interest in homesteading for those poor folks stuck in shallow lives in the city.


----------



## TxCloverAngel (Jun 20, 2005)

Jan Doling said:


> Your farm house is charming....I love the green colors. I was worried about Brooke getting into stuff with ditzy Tina not watching out for her. Then I worried about the poor piggy ("Is he supposed to do that?"). .


One thing you didn't see.... when Charles wasn't home, my mother or sister was here to watch over Brooke. Not to mention a crew of 9 ppl from the production company.

the pig... LOLOL I laughed sooo hard at that!!
that was Eeyore.. the pot belly pig. I guess he was scared of Tina.. cause he was screaming because he was squeezing under an electric fence! lol Goofy Pig. He just goes out w/ the horses... he wants to be a horse.


----------



## MorrisonCorner (Jul 27, 2004)

LOL. Ok, Jan you unintentionally posted the most howlingly funning thing yet. Oh yea.. this show is going to get people moving into homesteading as a lifestyle... NOT. I mean, seriously, I am eternally grateful you didn't off Stew for national television, but used him to teach respect for other living things. But the point was made: homesteaders or farmers kill things and eat them. Most people are simply not comfortable with that equation. Even those of us who raise our own meat can be uncomfortable with the actual slaughtering and butchering. We haul ours to a packing facility and bring them home in little white paper packages. Doesn't make us bad people. 

The show did show much of the truth about farming/homesteading: it is work. Often a lot of work. It starts early in the morning and can go on until well after dark. It tends to require all hands in the household to work... and for most people who are comfortable with their 9-5 lifestyle it is an unimaginable amount of work for what they perceive as very little by way of return.

Noooo... I don't expect a flood of people rushing into homesteading or croft farming as a lifestyle. Not on the basis of this show alone, and certainly not on the evidence of the several "country mouse vs. city folks" exchanges which have been done during the show's run. Invariably the country people are shown to be materially poorer and less comfortably off with fewer conveniences and diversions.

Nope, I think we're not going to see a big movement any time soon.


----------



## MeanDean (Apr 16, 2002)

TxCloverAngel said:


> One thing you didn't see.... when Charles wasn't home, my mother or sister was here to watch over Brooke. Not to mention a crew of 9 ppl from the production company.
> 
> the pig... LOLOL I laughed sooo hard at that!!
> that was Eeyore.. the pot belly pig. I guess he was scared of Tina.. cause he was screaming because he was squeezing under an electric fence! lol Goofy Pig. He just goes out w/ the horses... he wants to be a horse.


I think I'm enjoying these behind-the-scenes insights more than the show itself!


----------



## TxCloverAngel (Jun 20, 2005)

Oh and when Charles was outside mad about the chores not getting done? & kicking the 4-wheeler? 

well.. he was NOT mad about the boys.. or talking about the boys when he said NOTHING GOT DONE!!! ...shhhhhh but that was the day he kicked the crew off of our property. Because the "ranch hands" they hired hadn't watered or fed the animals. it was over 96 degrees outside. he was understandably upset.
Charles and the crew didn't really get along too well... that's one of the main reasons we thought he would look even worse than he did in the final cut.

thats another thing to remember about Charles.... TOGETHER we make GREAT parents.... take one of us away.. and well... something suffers. He says I'm a push-over, I say he's to quick to react and get mad.. together?... PERFECT! 

The man was under a tad bit of stress. and hey... like I said before.. it didnt kill anyone to miss Mom a bit around here


----------



## seedspreader (Oct 18, 2004)

TxCloverAngel said:


> Oh and when Charles was outside mad about the chores not getting done? & kicking the 4-wheeler?
> 
> well.. he was NOT mad about the boys.. or talking about the boys when he said NOTHING GOT DONE!!! ...shhhhhh but that was the day he kicked the crew off of our property. Because the "ranch hands" they hired hadn't watered or fed the animals. it was over 96 degrees outside. he was understandably upset.
> Charles and the crew didn't really get along too well... that's one of the main reasons we thought he would look even worse than he did in the final cut.
> ...


Do they have a big production trailer they set up and sleep right there or do they go to motels???


----------



## Starsmom (Nov 7, 2004)

Oh Dana I can certainly understand Charles being mad. I would have been livid if my animals hadn't been taken care of as promised. Where we live we have to travel to do just about any type of shopping. There has been a time or two that things ran longer than planned and coming home would mean driving after midnight. My DH will always say lets stay overnight...I say NEVER...can't leave those animals without their fresh food and water that long. He says I'm overprotective of my extended family.. What can I say!!!!

You did great!!! BTW, love the metal chicken out front. Wish I had one!


----------



## RandB (Aug 13, 2002)

Dana - Congratulations! You did a great job under the circumstances. I hope you get your new barn built soon! (I think I remember that's why you did the show...)

I have seen the show enough in the past to have expected they would cut things down to try to make them seem extreme. Your family didn't really give them much "outrageous" material to work with. Even the Lovazzanos weren't that bad, compared to other familes they have had on this show. They really aren't that unusual for Californians! The one thing about them I really didn't like was the way Grandma was treated. Can you shed some light on that situation? Did she volunteer to be a live-in servant, or do they just abuse her that way?
I still have nightmares about that "pirate" family they did on the first show this year. I found it truly SCARY that people could really live like that !!!


----------



## TxCloverAngel (Jun 20, 2005)

ZealYouthGuy said:


> Do they have a big production trailer they set up and sleep right there or do they go to motels???


they stayed in a hotel in town (10 miles away)


----------



## seedspreader (Oct 18, 2004)

TxCloverAngel said:


> they stayed in a hotel in town (10 miles away)


Do they film you while you sleep?


----------



## TxCloverAngel (Jun 20, 2005)

I am sitting here in shock! I just got the most lovely e-mail from Tina....

""Hi Clover family,
So what did you think of the show? We had mixed feelings when we saw the tape, however since airing yesterday we have been 
flooded with phone call of all positive feedback. They seemed to 
enjoy both families.
I guess for me, I thought my set-up (introduction) was a bit over the 
top. Like "keeping up with the Joneses", who says that? It is just 
gross. The hang up on appearance was pretty strong considering I 
walked around "bald" for six months.
Anyways, it is finally over and now maybe we can all get on with our 
lives.......""

the Lovazzano family was very nice. Even the girls while yes, they were spoiled, premadonna's, were so kind and accepting of me. We really had a great time together, I do wish more of that was shown.

She went on to ask if I would consider letting the boys visit her. She would like to show them around Ca. one at a time on their next school break. 

I am happy now


----------



## TxCloverAngel (Jun 20, 2005)

ZealYouthGuy said:


> Do they film you while you sleep?


nope. they leave at bedtime.


----------



## Hovey Hollow (Apr 25, 2005)

Awwwwwww..........that was sweet. But you kind of have to wonder if she is trying to lure them over to the dark side..........LOL! But I think your boys could handle a little temptation, they are good boys.


----------



## YoungOne (Aug 22, 2006)

TxCloverAngel said:


> I am sitting here in shock! I just got the most lovely e-mail from Tina..........I am happy now


WOW!

So the boys visiting, is it even an option?


----------



## seedspreader (Oct 18, 2004)

Heck o meck... if THAT happens you KNOW abc will want to be in on that one! Hey, I have a tremendous idea. CHILD SWAP 10K per child. You could be wealthy Dana!!! w00t!!!


----------



## TxCloverAngel (Jun 20, 2005)

ZealYouthGuy said:


> Heck o meck... if THAT happens you KNOW abc will want to be in on that one! Hey, I have a tremendous idea. CHILD SWAP 10K per child. You could be wealthy Dana!!! w00t!!!


LOL hmmmmm


----------



## Spotted Crow (Sep 21, 2004)

Well, I have read all 14 pages of this thread...My Goddess, I may not be a true Homesteader, but I love Dana too!!! She's down to earth and her and Charles have their feet firmly planted on the ground. I enjoyed watching the show.
I felt bad for the Hwood family. They just seemed soooo clueless about everything...I'm glad that she felt the need or just wanted to email you...I feel that the Hwood folks need a bit of a reality check...and you might've done it for them.


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2006)

Ordinarily I'm NOT a suspicious person..and that was very kind of her to invite the boys..yet if it were me, I'd have this memory in the very front of my brain playing her words over and over and over..how your boys are doomed to live "like that"..I'd not let them visit unless her girls came out FIRST..oh yes.


----------



## tallpaul (Sep 5, 2004)

Well I have a dear friend who is a bit of a backward homesteader type. I have known him for over twenty years- was the only guy in a suit at HIS wedding- shed laughter and tears with him. We just buried his cheapskate dad who was the most ridiculously frugal man I ever met in my life. He was misrable and enjoyed almost nothing- he died a millionair- but was so cheap he took cups out of the garbage at MCD's and got refills etc. The lack of fitting in did him no good... There needs to be balance! Terry even name one of his boys after me... I have watched the boys become very secluded and I have tried to at least get them exposed to other choices THEY should be able to make. They need to know of other choices. I feel ya can have the best of both worlds- it IS possible! I think if the boys can visit it would be a good thing. Although I would pray about it first and talk to them - the boys that is. Don't be afraid it will help them choose thier lives after they become of age. 

I think it was cool of her to email you too ! I sensed she was decent albiet living in a different dream world than most of us here...


----------



## MooseHeadRider (Jun 1, 2006)

Just watched it tonight. I recorded it, buzz through commercials that way. I have to say I was eating dinner and almost spit some out when Tina said she never even knew they had schol busses like that. Man..... It is too bad that this is what a lot of the people in this country have become. Milk comes from cartons and chicken sits in nice plastic packages. 

I don't watch this show because I get so disgusted with the waste that some people have. I know there is a lot of editing but when you have two Ferrari's and a 30k meditation place that you never use. It just disgusts me. 

At any rate I like you Dana. Your family shows how this country was built. We need more families like you. In this day and age you yell at the kids too much and you can get into trouble. ARGH...... 

You are certainly more into the homestead than I probably ever will be. Unless something occurs where it nesesitates(sp) I will most likely not have the animals you have. You are my kind of people though and would welcome you as neighbors.

As another story about how people just don't know where food comes from. I read today that up here in Maine there is a dairy farmer that spread chicken manure on his fields Sunday and the people in Portland were complaining about the smell Monday and how it wasn't natural. Sheesh..........

At any rate I liked the show and your family. The other family I would still like to take a 2x4 to and knock some sense into them.

Bob


----------



## Bernadette (Jan 17, 2004)

Dana, I don't think it would create any problems at all letting your boys visit California. They seem to be solid, well grounded young men. A little treat (or large one!) never hurt anyone who is firmly rooted in reality. And that's the problem with the California family. Those girls are living in an artificial environment, and are actually being neglected. They probably would have great difficulty caring for themselves if they didn't have their cell phones and credit cards. I think the two young ladies would benefit greatly from a little time spent at your farm. Granted, the younger one would be more receptive than the older one - but one thing that really struck me was the raw sense of vulnerability when the girls gave Gramma their handmade gift - handmade gifts bare the heart and soul to the person receiving the gift - and if you want to talk about breaking spirit - had Gramma not liked the gift, I think that would have been too much for the girls to take. At least that's what came across to me when I watched it. How close was that to the truth Dana?


----------



## Misty (May 29, 2005)

I didn't like the show. I think it portrayed both families in a terrible light. I think both wives did well. I think Tina has a very soft side of her. 
I think the show portrayed the extreme of both sides. I hope I read between the lines good. I think both women have some very great traits they could offer each other's families. I just have to say, what is right to one person isn't always right to another. Weather or not we agree with Tina's lifestyle, doesn't make it evil or wrong. Dana was able to show Bruce the connection he was missing with his daughters, and Tina was able to show Charles how to keep the "anger" as she called it under the table a little bit. I think both women would be great to know.


----------



## Snowdancer (Sep 23, 2002)

I'd love a follow up show in about 7-10 yrs to see how all of the kids turned out. Wouldn't it be fun to see if the Hawood Girls became carbon copies of the life we seen portrayed or if making those gifts for Grandma and having some responsibilities actually turned them around.
Or if the Clover boys as adults chose to stay in a homesteading, hard working, close to nature, rural atmosphere or if they spread their wings and headed for a more suburban life with a few more luxuries and using some of their increased leisure time to build an active social life.
I figure the parents; all 4 are somewhat set in their ways; which is probably typical but this experience for the kids might have opened them up to new ideas and dreams. 
Who knows, one, two or all of the kidsn could end up surprising us by the choices they make as adults.


----------



## seedspreader (Oct 18, 2004)

KY Guest said:


> Who knows, one, two or all of the kidsn could end up surprising us by the choices they make as adults.


Not only could they, but it's almost guaranteed that they probably will!


----------



## rabbitgal (Feb 12, 2005)

Holy cow...I just read Tina's manual. Are these folks for real? PLEASE tell me the manual was exaggerated.



> I want to be treated like everything focuses on me because that's what I'm used to. I am a free spirit, and I love my independence. I don't want to be bothered with a schedule, much less a budget.





> What happens when you and your partner disagree on something?
> When Bruce and I disagree on something, Bruce yells, and I clam up. Then Bruce realizes that he's at fault, and he apologizes. I have never been wrong, and I have never apologized.


----------



## rabbitgal (Feb 12, 2005)

The writing style is just like my grandmother's. Some of that has to be a bit of an exaggeration.


----------



## countryrn (May 13, 2006)

After reading Tina's manual, I'm just speechless! There just are no words.....


----------



## MorrisonCorner (Jul 27, 2004)

Mmm.. and I'm sitting here thinking "yikes.. she's not much different than my friend with the budget issues, she just has more money (and her husband hasn't walked out)." I think a lot of people function without budgets. I had an annual meeting of a business roundtable I belong to and ended up sitting with The Bankers. One of the topics that came up was budgeting (in a business sense) and how few of our clients have a real grip on the numbers... and very few of them actually budget for major purchases. Instead most use credit, which can sink a small company by quickly overextending them beyond their cash flow.

Which led to a conversation on companies (especially sole proprietorships) getting in trouble because they're draining their working capital without understanding that they need working capital to operate effectively. But when you "need" something for the household it is too easy to raid the business account.

Anyhow, my point is that the "I don't like budgets" thing is widespread and runs across all income levels. Tina just has a larger margin for error.


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

BTW....the news clearly stated that the farmer spreading manure had every right to do so and he had in fact waited for cooler weather to do so in consideration....here in Maine.

I think it was nice of Tina to invite the boys out but I would never send my kids alone...too many wackos in the world...just the boys using the bathroom at the mall could be a problem.

When I was 20yo I spent some time in CA (hated it BTW was thinking of goint to Sierra College) and about an hour after we left the mall in Citrus Heights (near Sacremento) a wild man let loose with an assault rifle...prices were sky high on everything and people were rude but Reno was even worse.


----------



## longshadowfarms (Nov 27, 2002)

TxCloverAngel said:


> Oh and when Charles was outside mad about the chores not getting done? & kicking the 4-wheeler?
> 
> well.. he was NOT mad about the boys.. or talking about the boys when he said NOTHING GOT DONE!!! ...shhhhhh but that was the day he kicked the crew off of our property. Because the "ranch hands" they hired hadn't watered or fed the animals. it was over 96 degrees outside. he was understandably upset.
> Charles and the crew didn't really get along too well... that's one of the main reasons we thought he would look even worse than he did in the final cut.
> ...


They hired ranch hands to feed and water the critters but it wasn't done? You don't suppose they did that deliberately in order to get Charles mad, do you? If so, that constitutes animal abuse in my book; deliberately torturing animals for entertainment. It just lowers my estimation of Hollywood another notch, as if it could go any lower. 

That said, I have such a low estimation of Hollywood that I don't have TV and am waiting for a video copy so I can watch it.  I do hope the other family goes on a nice vacation and spends the time talking to each other and figuring out how to make some changes in their lives. It IS possible to grow up with a lot of money and come out well grounded. I know a family that has managed it wonderfully. Lets hope this family can figure it out with a little push from this experience.


----------



## Michael W. Smith (Jun 2, 2002)

TxCloverAngel said:


> I am sitting here in shock! I just got the most lovely e-mail from Tina..........She went on to ask if I would consider letting the boys visit her. She would like to show them around Ca. one at a time on their next school break.


Well, I guess Tina isn't all bad then!! That might be a nice vacation for your boys - get to see the lives of millionaires. Perhaps if you send one of your sons out, they could send one of the daughters to your place - give the daughter a country vacation. That way the kids of both families would see how other people live (your son would be amazed at all the money and "things" other people have, Tina's daughter would be amazed that some people actually don't have money and have to work for every penny they have while trying to have some kind of life (I'm not saying this is you or your family, but I'm sure in your area there are people that are lucky to have a house to live in.) 

Your sons might learn that while money can buy nice things, it can't buy love from a family. And while the big city is exciting at first, it sure is nice to come home to the country. Tina's daughters might learn that the country life isn't as bad as they presume it to be, and might even enjoy the peace and tranquility from country life.

All in all, I do believe that both families did learn some things. But I still think that you Dana came out on top. I'm not sure what it is, but you "exude" a profile that you are extremely happy with your life, and it doesn't matter how little or how much "stuff" a person has, they can still be happy as long as there is love in the family. Again, great job.

Now, I must ask (and perhaps you can't answer yet because you don't know the answer - was it worth it? And if you knew before hand, what you know now, would you have done Wife Swap?


----------



## TxCloverAngel (Jun 20, 2005)

I am very content w/ my life.

was it worth it? Yes... I mean.. I dont see a downside... It wasnt a terrible experience I had to overcome.... I had a blast! and while my family here had several problems w/ he production & crew end of things here (that was one person not the whole experience), they truly enjoyed Tina as well.

we'd do it again, we have nothing to hide, and we are not ashamed of anything here. cause guess what? a farm IS dirty! Our house IS tiny. we do NOT have lots of "luxuries".
But we are rich beyond comparison and thank God for it every day.


----------



## TxCloverAngel (Jun 20, 2005)

reading back thru a few things.  



Michael W. Smith said:


> I kept hearing your husband say "Bah to materialistic things", he certainly has a very nice 4 wheeler. Now, towards the end of the show, I am glad that he saw that he could talk to his children instead of having to be so harsh, however (and I realize the show probably made it seem like it), he still seemed a bit harsh. He seemed to get quite upset when Tina's rules were coming into play, and sure didn't exert "good sportsmanship behavior". Sometimes it seemed like it was HIS way or NO way. (Did he really think that a "week" of Tina's rules would "corrupt" your kids?)


are you talking about the green one we were riding, the one w/ the missing headlight that we bought from a guy for $400 and fixed up to use for work round here? Or the red one that has never run and we use to hold the gate closed? lol and the good sportsmanship thing? lol yep.. it looked like that too... 140hrs of tape = 44min of show did you know there were 9 rule changes? Of course they will only show the ones that caused conflict.


Michael W. Smith said:


> As for the "no sir/maam, yes, sir/maam - I have to disagree with both you and your husband. You are raising kids - and while I understand you want them to be respectful and responsible - you are raising kids - not running a military camp. The show "showed" your children obviously scared of their father. (Whether it's true or not, that's what was "showed".) I'm quite sure, (at least I HOPE he knows) that to raise a family you need to show them love and understanding, not an iron fist.


I understand why you feel the way you do about the yes sir/no sir thing. But here in the south its just common. thats the way it is. Nothing military about it here its called respect for your elders.

the iron fist thing? yes that is the way it was shown... cant argue w/ you on that. what they failed to show was Charles and the boys playing ball in the yard, or Daddy reading to Ben & Brooke every night, its amazing how it looks when you only show the scolding.



Michael W. Smith said:


> As for the other family. Are they for real? Were they REALLY like that? If so, it absolutely boggles the mind! I absolutely laughed myself to death over Tina's "Awwwww, I didn't know they REALLY had yellow buses like that." comment.  Of course to be fair, I suppose if I got thrown into a big city, I would be "clueless" to the life of the city and come out as a "country bumpkin".


yes they really were like that. clueless! but also very sweet, respectful, and treated me very well. we had a great time. they were just clueless lol


Michael W. Smith said:


> The grandmother - absolutely adored her. She can come to our house anytime! It looked like she certainly knew how to cook. However, I don't really think she was letting herself be taken advantage of by daughter and family (please tell me it was her choice, and her desire to do what she does!) Was that "scripted" into the show?


I sooo wanted to take Grandma home w/ me!! I think she views it as taking care of those she loves, but I also think she would like a little appreciation and a little less of them expecting it from her. a thank you goes a long way!


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

I think a lot of people are being a bit unfair to Tina about her offer to have the boys for a visit. Just because she has money doesn't make her a bad person nor does it mean she has a sinister motive. Perhaps she simply feels that her girls could learn a few things from Dana's boys, even if it is one at a time. I have raised two boys and I wouldn't dream of sending them both to some poor unsuspecting person for a number of reasons. They are boisterous and typical farm kids and because very few people realize that they can practically wipe out the average sized banquet in a matter of seconds. If editing makes Dana's husband look agressive, there's a very good chance that editing made Dana look like an overly pampered barbie doll. I don't know if I were Dana, I'd want to take the girls for a visit because they aren't used to farm life and could be a danger to themselves but if I were her, I'd invite Grandma for a week or so. She came off as someone I'd like to know better. I think that generally both families came off looking like someone's stereotypical idea of what they should look like but nobody came off looking too bad. I would be interested in hearing from Dana, what she found posative about the experience and the negatives and what she would have liked for us to see but never passed editing. I don't begrudge the wealthy family the way they spend their money anymore than I would criticize how Dana's family spends theirs. BTW Dana, were the cattle in the background also yours? I thought I saw some Watusi type horns in the herd.


----------



## TxCloverAngel (Jun 20, 2005)

rose2005 said:


> Dana. I am so glad that things went as well as they did. It's a shame that Charles had to get mad at the crew...and they made it look like he was mad at the boys.
> 
> As for letting your boys go to visit. It was a nice thing for Tina to offer......but I do wonder why. ...also why one at a time? Would she be as willing to let her girls come stay with you?
> 
> ...


actually the reason she gave for one at a time was the fact that we would be left w/ no help here.  wow! lol she and the boys talked about them going out for a visit alot while she was here. Plus taking 4 boys in at once would be alot to expect of ANYBODY! lol

I dont think my boys would get into trouble out there. we raise them right, and even tho their girls are messed up in their way of thinking.  they are very well behaved "good" girls. ... for now 
I havent decided... but am thinking about it. I'd rather send 2 at a time (one big & one small) so they didnt have to fly alone.


----------



## fransean (Dec 21, 2002)

I stayed up last night to watch the show (1AM Chicago time) after reading all the discussion here about it. I am really glad I did!
Thank you Dana ............you have put my mind back on the right track and I am getting back in gear to learn as much as I can over the winter before we move closer to our land in the spring. You are an inspiration to those of us still learning that it can be done.

Bev


----------



## TxCloverAngel (Jun 20, 2005)

thanks Bev. But he funny thing? I feel like a newbie! We still have a loong way to go! thanks for the vote of confidence!


----------



## chamoisee (May 15, 2005)

Re: Tina and "Grandma" being Japanese, I think Tina would look a LOT more Asian if her hair weren't dyed. I don't think it's naturally blond...the roots are dark. Also, I wonder if Tina has ever given thought to what she will do when _she's_ old and her daughter's need someone (namely, her!) to do everything for them? I haven't gotten to see the show yet, thoogh. A friend taped it for me.


----------



## Hip_Shot_Hanna (Apr 2, 2005)

Where can I go to watch wife swap online?


----------



## Hovey Hollow (Apr 25, 2005)

chamoisee said:


> Re: Tina and "Grandma" being Japanese, I think Tina would look a LOT more Asian if her hair weren't dyed. I don't think it's naturally blond...the roots are dark. Also, I wonder if Tina has ever given thought to what she will do when _she's_ old and her daughter's need someone (namely, her!) to do everything for them? I haven't gotten to see the show yet, thoogh. A friend taped it for me.


Hopefully they've set up trust funds for the girls so they can hire someone to do those things for them. Either that or the girl marry well. This really isn't that unusual that they don't do those things for themselves if they are that wealthy, what is unusual is actually having a family member doing it. (I remember Dana saying that Dad is worth millions)


----------



## celina (Dec 29, 2005)

dana, where is the american GI dad of tina.....you should invite grandma over for a country retreat, i'd bet shed love it big time


----------



## TxCloverAngel (Jun 20, 2005)

her father passed away several years ago


----------



## gottahaveagoat (Jun 5, 2006)

I just happened to watch wife swap not knowing someone from here was on it. I remember now reading about it but had forgot (can't always get on here). Dana I thought you did a wonderful job! I love that the kids said yes sir and mam, wish I would have taught my kids that. Mine are polite but I just like the yes and no sir/mam. I went to your web page and it is also nice. Just wanted to tell you/hubby there is nothing wrong with yelling at the kids when they do wrong. I yell too it is just the way I grew up and I think I turned out OK. Keep up the the great work!


----------



## Michael W. Smith (Jun 2, 2002)

Dana, Hmmmmm, can't remember what color the 4 wheeler was now. I'll have to watch it again (I did tape it). Perhaps the quick shots of it didn't show all the wear and tear? And as I said, I wrote what I "got" out of the show. I'm not by any means saying that is how things are. In the short 44 minutes, that was the "view" I was given and my opinion. 

Yes, I'm sure lots of what you wanted shown ended up on the cutting room floor. If things would be going fine, what kind of show would that be? Have to show the conflicts as that will make people watch. Everything is ratings to them.

At any rate, I'm glad that you enjoyed it. And I suppose that is why we watch these reality shows - to see what other people's lives are like. Even though we may not agree with the millionaire's lives it is good to learn that "yes, there are people REALLY like that out in the world"!!!! It's a good thing to know what makes other people tick - we certainly don't have to be like them - and at the end of the day - we are all the more thankful for the life we DO have!


----------



## MorrisonCorner (Jul 27, 2004)

After reading through this commentary one thing strikes me as interesting: the forum took great offense at Tina's concern that the boys would be "stuck" in a less affluent, rural lifestyle... but has had no problem expressing distaste for Tina's children's lifestyle and how they'll be "stuck" in that lifestyle without being able to appreciate a.. er.. less affluent rural lifestyle.

In other words, flip sides to the same coin. I'm not very impressed, people. While it might not be my choice to buy $200 designer jeans (nor am I at all certain I'd even recognize $200 designer jeans) what Tina is trying to say is that she wishes the boys had the opportunity to appreciate the enjoyment she gets out of her admittedly affluent lifestyle. In the same way Dana wishes the girls could appreciate what they're missing by not having the rural and rewarding lifestyle associated with farming.

I've said it before... but why not say it again? You don't win points by dismissing another person's life choices out of hand while holding your own up as the gold standard. In case you haven't noticed, farming is hard, grubby, less than profitable, work. Yes, it has rewards of its own but many (a truly astonishing number) prefer a little less muck, a little less cold, a little more sloth, a little less slop.. in their lives. This does not make them bad, immoral, people.

Nor does being comfortable slopping pigs and shearing sheep make you morally, ethically, or in any other way, superior to someone who rides an assembly line or a desk for a living.

And expressing yourself in tones of smug superiority does nothing but give you the appearance of a fringe element. It works, of course, on the other end as well. When a wealthy person expresses a snobbish superiorty because they can afford a posh lifestyle... and all those little people... well, poor things... It makes them look equally unattractive and fringe.

Let's go for the middle ground, shall we? We think farming is fun, possibly profitable, possibly a healthier lifestyle than some other choices... but that doesn't make people who choose not to farm, or who are not informed about farming, immoral idiots.

I'd like to see any one of us try to run that man's enterprise for a month without bankrupting it. And if he wanted to he could certainly express our lack of expertise in his field in most unflattering terms.. "stupid hicks, don't know the first thing about moving a multimillion dollar parts order through.. don't understand supply chain economics, can't negotiate with the union... what is wrong with these people?"

But..

Gee..

I didn't hear any of that from him...


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

HI! My family had fun watching too! My hubby was cheering on your husband--we both thought he wasn't "yelling" at all--and after learning he's a stepdad he gets al sorts of points for being a great dad to your boys, sounds like he's doing a great job!!! The world needs more manly man MEN!!!!! And put my vote in for yes on "yes,mam, no sir"--we sure need more of that in the world!! My hubby was um, "lecturing" my boys--"DO NOT marry girls like that, you will be MISERABLE!!!!"(and they agreed)  

I read both your manuals, and although I'm sure Tina is nice n' all, it still boggles my mind people live that way--no rules for the kids, the money that flies around, the disregard for how the rest of the world lives. I was wondering, I saw you have two horses and she has 4, did she ever ride yours? 

I loved your house and your antiques/old stuff--it was fun how your interior was real similar to Velvet's house in National Velvet which I watched afterwards .

I really enjoyed reading you manual--it was really well written, I could tell you took time and just didn't answer questions, you wrote a great novella!!

We joke about doing it, we are more backwoods remote here and it would be fun to have the colorful neighbors drop by. This morning I reran over a skunk(sort of) and dodged two deer in the dark as I baja'd my two miles to the busstop. Fall would be a great time, our yard is full of logs and rounds as we do the winter wood. My son said it would be fun to have everyone wear those hillbilly teeth when they meet the new mom--and keep wearing them for awhile . And make her stay in our guest house--the tent , she can listen to the slavering coyotes howl.

I admit I do like to watch WS because you (sort of) see real people of America...I'd say about a third are good down to earth people, the rest are nut cases with no sense of reality, hardship, working hard...My favorite was the gator head shrinkers from Louisiana(I think that was trading spouses). 

I wanna go to Ted Nugent's house


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

just to stir the pot, I'll say (with a wink and big smile to mc) I find NO redeeming qualities in giving one's daughter $5000 to sit down and shut up. Or in refusing to live by a budget because it restricts one's individual expression(or something--it's there in the manual)--rich OR poor do get caught in that, and it's Not A GOod THIng


----------



## Dave (May 10, 2002)

MorrisonCorner said:


> After reading through this commentary one thing strikes me as interesting: the forum took great offense at Tina's concern that the boys would be "stuck" in a less affluent, rural lifestyle... but has had no problem expressing distaste for Tina's children's lifestyle and how they'll be "stuck" in that lifestyle without being able to appreciate a.. er.. less affluent rural lifestyle.
> 
> In other words, flip sides to the same coin. I'm not very impressed, people. While it might not be my choice to buy $200 designer jeans (nor am I at all certain I'd even recognize $200 designer jeans) what Tina is trying to say is that she wishes the boys had the opportunity to appreciate the enjoyment she gets out of her admittedly affluent lifestyle. In the same way Dana wishes the girls could appreciate what they're missing by not having the rural and rewarding lifestyle associated with farming.
> 
> ...




Well said and I agree. Many of the narrow-minded comments in this thread are the big reason I don't come around here much anymore. I always feel a need to respond and that'd take up way too much of my time.

I don't watch tv but I have a general idea of what this show is about. One thing I've noticed about people is that most care more about making themselves feel better than anything else. This is clearly illustrated here in this discussion. Right or wrong people will always tend to align themselves with others like themselves, if only to feel better about their own position in life. I think that's a shame and people would be better served if they opened their eyes to the endless variations of life on earth instead of just looking for confirmation of their own choices.


----------



## Dave (May 10, 2002)

wyld thang said:


> The world needs more manly man MEN!!!!!



As a father and someone who grew up for a while with a dad(adopted) like described here, I'll be the first to say that I don't consider someone like that a man. Yelling at children or those weaker or less experienced doesn't make anyone a man. 

I lead my children through respect, not fear. And that respect has been EARNED, not demanded. Needless to say they give me full cooperation and zero problems.

That man better hope one of those kids doesn't get pushed to the point of shooting him in his sleep. I know I entertained the thought a few times when I was a kid working on a farm constantly in fear, being barked at drill-sargent style by someone who thought aggression and a loud voice was they way to get people to cooperate. Sure it worked, but only out of fear and avoidance of problems, not true respect. To this day I won't tolerate a grown man acting like that and they find out real quick what a real man is if they try it around me.


----------



## chamoisee (May 15, 2005)

Hovey Hollow said:


> Hopefully they've set up trust funds for the girls so they can hire someone to do those things for them. Either that or the girl marry well. This really isn't that unusual that they don't do those things for themselves if they are that wealthy, what is unusual is actually having a family member doing it. (I remember Dana saying that Dad is worth millions)


Nono. What I'm saying is that she might want to consider the possibility that her dauhters might expect *her*, Tina, to slave away for them when they get married! 

To be perfectly honest (and let's keep in mind that I haven't seen the show yet, but I have read the manuals) Tina's treatment of her mom is the only thing that seems grossly *wrong* to me. The other things aren't my style and I don't agree with them, but that's why I don't live that way...and she certainly wouldn't like living my way, either.


----------



## TxCloverAngel (Jun 20, 2005)

Dave said:


> As a father and someone who grew up for a while with a dad(adopted) like described here, I'll be the first to say that I don't consider someone like that a man. Yelling at children or those weaker or less experienced doesn't make anyone a man.
> 
> I lead my children through respect, not fear. And that respect has been EARNED, not demanded. Needless to say they give me full cooperation and zero problems.
> 
> That man better hope one of those kids doesn't get pushed to the point of shooting him in his sleep. I know I entertained the thought a few times when I was a kid working on a farm constantly in fear, being barked at drill-sargent style by someone who thought aggression and a loud voice was they way to get people to cooperate. Sure it worked, but only out of fear and avoidance of problems, not true respect. To this day I won't tolerate a grown man acting like that and they find out real quick what a real man is if they try it around me.


Did you watch show? Have you read the things I have written here about this "MAN"? And I do know fo a fact he is a 100% excellent MAN, Father & Husband. 

You said in your last post that you didn't like the way people judge others who are different than themselves.... ummmm what did you just do? interesting.

You do NOT know this man. 
You saw a very limited sliver of him.
You saw the edited version that only showed the rough angry moment. 

You didnt see him kiss the Boo Boo's.
clean the dirty diapers.
read to his 2 yr old.
sit up w/ them when they are sick.
take them fishing on a whim.
coach their football team.
cut their food.
let them cry on his shoulder.
play ball in he yard.
stay up all night in an uncomfortable chair just so he wont wake a baby sleeping on his bare chest.
Take in and three boys and love hem as if they are his own.

until you do... do no judge this MAN. 
When you take onto consideration the WHOLE man.. Judge away.. I challenge you to find anyone on earth who embodies what a true man is more than Charles Clover.

I dare say you yourself could have been made to look differently than you truly are when someone else is in control over what is shown.


----------



## Hovey Hollow (Apr 25, 2005)

chamoisee said:


> Nono. What I'm saying is that she might want to consider the possibility that her dauhters might expect *her*, Tina, to slave away for them when they get married!
> 
> To be perfectly honest (and let's keep in mind that I haven't seen the show yet, but I have read the manuals) Tina's treatment of her mom is the only thing that seems grossly *wrong* to me. The other things aren't my style and I don't agree with them, but that's why I don't live that way...and she certainly wouldn't like living my way, either.


I really don't think the girls will grow up expecting her to work for them. They've never seen her work, so why would they expect her to work when they were older. Tina on the other hand probably grew up with her mother working for her family every day of her life, so it was easier to expect it from her now. (As I don't know these people this is all speculation)


----------



## Ranchermom (Oct 25, 2005)

Dana what a great show! I think your family did wonderful you made me laugh a couple of times with your little comments about the other family. 

I dont think your husband yells either but he does have a commanding slow deep voice that brought memorys back of when I was younger and my best friends father used to scare me with that same tone hahaha. 

The part where your boys talked about not wanting to go to school with holes or stains on their clothes made me laugh cause anyone that has boys knows you can buy it brand new or even good condition at thrift store but its not going to stay that way for long! They are boys! Especially out in the country. 

I know you didnt go out and buy them stained and hole clothes, they just made it look that way on the tv especially when they showed one of your boys closet with only three shirts. 

Her mother reminds me a lot like mine she can't sit still and even though you thought you were doing her a favor on making her relax I know it irked her like it would my own mom. 

Instead of sending your boys to her why dont you tell her to save her money and hire a part time maid to help out her mom. Of course if they are so rich like they say they shouldnt have a problem hiring one right? 

Great show!

Sam


----------



## Kstornado11 (Mar 17, 2006)

I called my mom yesterday to see if she remembered to tape the show for me, she said "Oh no! I FORGOT!" ...then... "...just kidding! I watched it, it was great!" :nono:  I can't wait till tomorrow when I can go get the tape!!!


----------



## seedspreader (Oct 18, 2004)

Dave said:


> As a father and someone who grew up for a while with a dad(adopted) like described here, I'll be the first to say that I don't consider someone like that a man. Yelling at children or those weaker or less experienced doesn't make anyone a man.
> 
> I lead my children through respect, not fear. And that respect has been EARNED, not demanded. Needless to say they give me full cooperation and zero problems.
> 
> That man better hope one of those kids doesn't get pushed to the point of shooting him in his sleep. I know I entertained the thought a few times when I was a kid working on a farm constantly in fear, being barked at drill-sargent style by someone who thought aggression and a loud voice was they way to get people to cooperate. Sure it worked, but only out of fear and avoidance of problems, not true respect. To this day I won't tolerate a grown man acting like that and they find out real quick what a real man is if they try it around me.


I love stuff like this...

"Intimidation isn't the answer"

"But let them try that on me and I'll whoop 'em."

Too funny. (as in ironic, please don't beat me...)


----------



## Starsmom (Nov 7, 2004)

GREAT response to Dave Dana. Anyone with half a brain could see that Charles is a kind, gentle and down to earth guy. But also, with all those boys (I know all my children are boys) you have to lay down the law and keep control or they will roll right over you. He didn't yell, he was to the point, I ain't taking no guff or lip, do as you are told and I don't care who is here filming, you act right!!! It wasn't hard to read between the "studio lines".

You and Charles are great people. I wish I could be more like you. I got my little piece of heaven 7 years ago after losing everything to a fire. Despite the insurance company and all their games to avoid paying, with the little we managed to get from them...and I do mean little, we moved to Montana, bought some land, animals and have NEVER been happier in our lives. We went from a $300,000 a year business to about $25,000 and that would absolutely KILL alot of people, but I love my life, wish I had more land and lots more animals. If I had it all to do over, I would have never started our previous business, just moved here and do what I'm doing now. Since I "wasted" 20 years I still have a lot yet to learn, but I learn alot right here from all you good people.


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

Dana, I am very impressed by you and Charles. You were able to zero in on the Hollyweird family's biggest relational dysfunctions and present them in a way they realized it themselves. The swap would need to be 6 weeks to make the changes permanent, though and you wouldn't want Tina's changes permanent on your children! I loved Stu the Bunny. I've done the same thing to my daughter when she neglected her bunny. "Clean that hutch now and if I ever find Cottontail sitting in filth without water again, she's dinner."

Your husband's "yelling" is several decibals lower than my husband's normal talking voice so I didn't perceive a problem. Tina was really over the top with her, "Boohoohoo, poor children" routine. When I traveled, Yes, Ma'am and No Sir from children were the standard in the southern midwest. 

I think your husband showed considerable self control. The yell jar? My DH says he woulda' shoved a 50 in the jar and cut loose on Tina for insisting the children show disrespect to their dad and blow off the chores! We also agree with Charles and glad he said it out loud, that outdoing the Jones'es ISn't real life, it's mental illness.

I think your mom was a pretty good sport. My mom would've taken Tina by the hand and stood over her while giving detailed instructions on how to do it herself. I'm glad you had family there to watch your little girl. I was worried about her, Tina is too flakey to be unsupervised herself, let alone be in charge of a Little One.


----------



## BeeFree (Feb 23, 2004)

Dana,
When you get time, which I can tell from the show is very limited, would you take some pics of your place, especially the roosters on your drive and post them here? 

I thought those were so cute, but it didn't show them long enough, and of course, I forgot to tape the show. 

Was that your first time to CA? What did you think of the area? About how far is their place from Los Angeles? 

Another thing, I just thought about. When Tina opened your closet, or what I assumed was your closet, and there weren't many clothes in it. My comment was she took hers with her, she had to have something to wear. 

I will say it again, I really enjoyed the show. :dance:


----------



## TxCloverAngel (Jun 20, 2005)

lol she opened the big boys closet. they have their jackets in there and toys.. they have a ton of clothes in the other closet and dressers, but of course they wont show that! lol

I LOVE my roosters! the boys got them for me for Mothers Day (I know I'm strange! lol)
the artist makes em out of old tin signs, then the boys and I painted em  will get pics on when rain stops or maybe I'll get pics of the ark we will be making if i doesn't stop soon! lol

i was my first trip to CA. I was just outside of San Fransisco Northern Ca not near LA. the weather was perfect! but I didn't get to see much as far as touristy stuff. I wanted to see the golden gate bridge & fisherman's wharf etc.. but it didn't happen.


----------



## lgslgs (May 30, 2005)

Dana -

I thought it was really cool that you did the show. That's a nice chunk of change to bring back to the homestead and I bet you and your family will find smart ways to put it to use.

What I really liked about the show is how respectful you all were at the the hubbies & wives discussion table. I've started watching the show quite a bit recently (wonder why, huh?) including a weekend marathon of them, and it seems like there's often a lot of tension between the wives and the husbands have to step in as translators. And that's on the nice ones!

Yours was one of only two that I've seen where everyone treated everyone else with respect. It was really nice to see all of you making the most of the experience. I also like the way that while both you and Tina had differing views on various family priorities, neither of you went in there like you were all knowing and like it was "my way or the highway".

You and Tina both deserve your checks. I'm you folks are getting them. 

Lynda


----------



## MJsLady (Aug 16, 2006)

Dana, you did wonderfully. You carried the day with class and grace. Tina did also, though I more identify with you, even if I am NOT a homesteader, just a simple wife and mom.
Your Charles reminds me of my beloved MJ who looks gruff to the outside world but is as good and loving a man as anyone is likely to meet.
He may be stern when needed, but NO ONE better ever try to hurt his family.
Hugs Dana, they may have tried to make you look like a bumpkin, uneducated and so on (one of the ads said that) but you showed that class and grace can over come!


----------



## TxCloverAngel (Jun 20, 2005)

I know.. that was so funny! Charles and I have more college and degrees than they do . lol


----------



## seedspreader (Oct 18, 2004)

I think there is a BIG difference in a large family and a family with one or two kids. Most people that only have one or two (or none) kids may think it's "harsh" and you're treathing the kids like a private in the army. But overall I think that bigger families have to be more organize and disciplined than those smaller families.


----------



## Ranchermom (Oct 25, 2005)

> I know.. that was so funny! Charles and I have more college and degrees than they do


 Oh that is a sweet reminds me of the movie RV with Robbin Williams recently with those hick people in the other RV that the guy actually went to Standford University. 

Oh forgot to mention loved the last part with your boy tackling the tree I about fell out of my chair giggling.

Sam


----------



## Dave (May 10, 2002)

ZealYouthGuy said:


> I love stuff like this...
> 
> "Intimidation isn't the answer"
> 
> ...



You missed an important point. "Grown man" = fair game.


----------



## Dave (May 10, 2002)

TxCloverAngel said:


> Did you watch show? Have you read the things I have written here about this "MAN"? And I do know fo a fact he is a 100% excellent MAN, Father & Husband.
> 
> You said in your last post that you didn't like the way people judge others who are different than themselves.... ummmm what did you just do? interesting.
> 
> ...


I made a mistake directing that towards your husband. I meant to respond to some of the comments, including one or two you made in regards to leading children through aggressive verbal commands and intimidation. Sorry for that.

I don't watch tv and was just going by some of the previous comments here. I agree that tv twists reality around. That's one reason I don't care for it.

It's too bad that the other party in the show isn't here to defend themselves against all the ridicule being directed at them here. I'm still trying to understand why. Because they didn't choose the same path you did or share the same interests? Or does it just make you feel better about your choices and quell any self-doubts about them?


----------



## TxCloverAngel (Jun 20, 2005)

Dave said:


> I made a mistake directing that towards your husband. I meant to respond to some of the comments, including one or two you made in regards to leading children through aggressive verbal commands and intimidation. Sorry for that.


ok... not sure what comments I made about that because I DO not agree w/ that way of thought, unless it was the yes sir no sir thing. but thank you for clearing that up. As you can see... Mama Bear does get her feathers ruffled when she feels her family is being unfairly judged/attacked.



Dave said:


> I don't watch tv and was just going by some of the previous comments here. I agree that tv twists reality around. That's one reason I don't care for it.
> 
> It's too bad that the other party in the show isn't here to defend themselves against all the ridicule being directed at them here. I'm still trying to understand why. Because they didn't choose the same path you did or share the same interests? Or does it just make you feel better about your choices and quell any self-doubts about them?


Why? well I'm thinkin its because they are different, Tina would no more be on this site than I would be on her society or Millionaires forum. That doesnt make either of us bad.. it makes us different.
and I think if you read back again you;ll find I have not had ONE bad thing to say about their family. I loved the Lovazzano's. Yes, I think they are missing the "Big picture" but I'm sure they think the same about me. 
Its a free country. 
Free to believe and live the way you desire.. 
and free to voice your thoughts & feelings about it.


----------



## MorrisonCorner (Jul 27, 2004)

TxCloverAngel said:


> I know.. that was so funny! Charles and I have more college and degrees than they do . lol


Whoops. Coffee up the nose. LOL.

A "friend" of ours (I use that term most loosely) who is happy to have her kids come up and play with the animals, collect freebie eggs from us, and in other ways enjoy the bounty of the farm and gifts we give to the kids remarked to the kids one day that "The MC's are ********." Said, I presume, in one of those disparaging tones which leaves the kids thinking "oh."

Unfortunately, she didn't explain what "*******" means. So the next time they're on the way to the house, in the car with Dad, a little voice pipes up "Mom says the MCs are ********.... what's a *******?" Dad stops the car and turns around to the little faces in the back seat and says "well...."

"******* is a word people used that is based on a steriotype of someone who is dirty... Are the MCs dirty?"

"Noooo"

"******* sometimes means someone who isn't very smart... Are the MCs smart?"

"Yes."

And so on and so forth through every negative steriotype of a "*******." Finally he asks "do you think the MCs are ********?"

"NO!"

"What do you think they are?"

Much pondering. Little kids don't understand steriotypes and prejudice, do they? Ponder, ponder, ponder...

"They're our friends!"

So we're not ********... we're friends.

I can live with that...

Meanwhile, of course, I presume the wife is squirming... and you're right Dana, my degrees outnumber hers 3 to 1.


----------



## MorrisonCorner (Jul 27, 2004)

Dana, I don't think any of us who are commenting on the commentary are speaking of anything you've said in particular. You've managed quite a balanced approach to all this. But the overwhelming tone on the board has been "poor little rich girls" and abject horror at the "bad and evil" wealthy lifestyle these people choose to live.

Both Dave and I find this a little disingenuous, given the equally great offense some people take when their lifestyles are, in turn, called into question.


----------



## TxCloverAngel (Jun 20, 2005)

I hear you MC. But Daves post did direct things twards my hubby (he fixed it tho  ). and yep... I will defend him, just as he would me.


----------



## claytonpiano (Feb 3, 2005)

ladycat said:


> Yeah and there's a hundred people reading who aren't posting.
> 
> Come on people, don't be shy, POST!


I can't post. I'm laughing too hard. You folks are hysterical.


----------



## Kstornado11 (Mar 17, 2006)

I am FINALLY catching up, watching the show.... did I see that Tina has Silkies? Or do I need to TRY to rewind (my VCR is on it's last legs.....keeps blinking out on me... :shrug: )


----------



## TxCloverAngel (Jun 20, 2005)

yep those were silkies. lol


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

did Tina ride your horses? I see she has four of her own.


----------



## TxCloverAngel (Jun 20, 2005)

nope she didnt. My ponies arent to happy w/ someone riding them they dont know (we are training them now) so the ins co wouldnt let her near em.


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

thought so, just seeing how horsey she was  sigh...you both are very blessed, horsily--my hubby says horses are too dangerous(although our family hobby is dirtbikes


----------



## comfortablynumb (Nov 18, 2003)

I dont know if its been posted but dana was shown on "talk soup" on E! today.

the clip where she said stew was going to be dinner, holding up the rabbit...

everyone gasped and the host said....

"ohh man she is gonna loose her PETA mebership over that one!"

a whole 15 sec but hey, your starting to leak out onto other networks.


----------



## TxCloverAngel (Jun 20, 2005)

lol I didnt see that . darn.... No more PETA for me? whatever will I do during the meeting times now? lol


----------



## Kstornado11 (Mar 17, 2006)

I know I am coming in late here, (stupid VCR  ) but I really enjoyed the show! I really felt sorry for Grandma, & I wonder if she is back at work being the maid? I can't believe people could be so spoiled & inconsiderate. I thought Charles did a fine job and there is nothing wrong w/ teaching children respect & responsibility , sure is a whole lot better than throwing a few thousand at a spolied brat who won't behave. Ok, rant done. I thought in the end, everyone went away having learned something valuable... I just wonder what the OTHER side had to say about all of it?


----------



## BasicLiving (Oct 2, 2006)

Dana, I watched the show. I've never seen it, but after reading the posts about you being on there, I just had to watch.

I felt sorry for the other family - but I did think that the mother came across as having a heart and genuinely caring for your kids - even if she was somewhat misguided and clueless.

Your no-nonsense and down to earth approach was a little more than that high dollar family could take or comprehend. That made me sad too. 

I guess in the end I felt proud of you and your husband, and sad for her and her husband. 

I'm new here, but I felt I should tell you that I think you did a great job. In general, most people struggle to have what the other family has - and they have no clue what they give up in the process and in the end. 

And in the very end, you have what really matters. Kiss your husband and hug your kids. Y'all have achieved what few ever will.

Penny


----------

